# TOP 5 CAR CLUBS



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

WHAT ARE YOUR TOP 5 CLUBS....AND YOU CANT CHOOSE A CLUB YOUR APART OF


----------



## EZUP62 (Aug 29, 2007)

ELITE, LIFESTYLES, SOUTH SIDE, LOS ANGELES, They the top 4, in no particular order


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

1. Rollerz Only
2. Majestics
3. Individuals
4. Lifestyle
5. Boulevard Aces


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

lifestyle,southside,klique,lifestyle and o ya lifestyle......


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

top 5 as in the biggest? top 5 or the best cars?


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

fav or best


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Oct 21 2009, 05:17 PM~15426694
> *WHAT ARE YOUR TOP 5 CLUBS....AND YOU CANT CHOOSE A CLUB YOUR APART OF
> *


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

1.GOODTIMES
2.MAJESTICS
3.STREETDRAMZ
4.ROLLERZ ONLY
5.INDIVIDUALS


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EZUP62_@Oct 21 2009, 07:23 PM~15426757
> *ELITE, LIFESTYLES, SOUTH SIDE, LOS ANGELES, They the top 4, in no particular order
> 
> *


x2 +
imperials
premier
majestics
uce
individuals
goodtimes 
here are the ones i like. and they arent in order top 5 is hard to choose


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

* 
since i cant choose my club,...


1) LIFESTYLE
2) LIFESTYLE
3) LIFESTYLE
4) LIFESTYLE
5) LIFESTYLE









*
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

1. MAJESTICS
2. Individuals
3. Uce
4. Premier
5. Lifestyle


----------



## lowpro85 (Mar 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Oct 21 2009, 08:55 PM~15427127
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HardTimes92 (Mar 11, 2004)

1)Lifestyle
2)Majestics
3)Individuals
4)Elite
5)UCE

:thumbsup: :420: :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

MAJESTICS
IMPERIALS
SOUTHSIDE
LIFESTYLE
MAJESTIX CUZ I LOVE THEM 60S


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HardTimes92_@Oct 21 2009, 08:11 PM~15427300
> *1)Lifestyle
> 2)Majestics
> 3)Individuals
> ...


x2


----------



## Genious!!ON TOP (Sep 15, 2009)

LIFESTYLES, SOUTH SIDE, LOS ANGELES, ELITE, IN MY BOOK JUST LOOK AT THE CARS !!!!!


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

*1. SOUTHSIDE 
2. LIFESTYLE 
3. IMPERIALS
4. GROUPE
5. LOS ANGELES *


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Oct 21 2009, 08:26 PM~15428216
> *1. SOUTHSIDE
> 2. LIFESTYLE
> 3. IMPERIALS
> ...


BOUT SUMS IT UP 4 ME


----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

south side lifestyle south side lifestyle south side


----------



## CREEPIN (Jun 27, 2006)

klique
Southside
Lifestyle
Impalas
Imperials
:biggrin:


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

From a traditional and legacy standpoint. 

Imperials
Southside
Elite
Lifestyle
Los Angeles
----------------


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

majestics,goodtimes,lifestyle,uce,individuals maybe not in that order there are so many clubs out there with sick ass rides for me if i was gunna join a big club it would either be the big m or goodtimes got homies from both clubs and they have always treated me right


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Oct 21 2009, 09:56 PM~15430116
> *majestics,goodtimes,lifestyle,uce,individuals maybe not in that order there are so many clubs out there with sick ass rides for me if i was gunna join a big club it would either be the big m or goodtimes got homies from both clubs and they have always treated me right
> *


ARENT YOU IN A CLUB ALREADY ????WHAT A DAMM SELL OUT "WITH HOMIES LIKE YOU WHO NEEDS ENEMIES""!!!!!!


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

*1. LIFESTYLE

2. SOUTHSIDE

3 LOSANGELES

4. ELITE

5. THERE TO MANY TO BE A 5 I SAY THERE JUST 4 TOP NOTCH CLUBS!!*


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 21 2009, 09:58 PM~15430155
> *ARENT YOU IN A CLUB ALREADY ????WHAT A DAMM SELL OUT "WITH HOMIES LIKE YOU WHO NEEDS ENEMIES""!!!!!!
> *


yeah im in a club its my own club i started it around 5 years ago but i dont forsee it ever being as big as any of the clubs i listed above ,hency why i said IF i was to ever join a big club ,which is very unlikely 


is this better 
1,TRU RYDAZ 
2,majestics
3,goodtimes
4,lifestyle
5,uce

:biggrin:


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Oct 21 2009, 10:03 PM~15430216
> *yeah im in a club its my own club i started it around 5 years ago but i dont forsee it ever being as big as any of the clubs i listed above ,hency why i said IF i was to ever join a big club ,which is very unlikely
> is this better
> 1,TRU RYDAZ
> ...


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

My 3 No particular order

Majestics, Individuals, SouthSide


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 21 2009, 10:10 PM~15430295
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


i didnt see caliriders on your list either :buttkick:


----------



## plank (Mar 10, 2006)

No Dukes or Oldies on list yet


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Oct 21 2009, 10:13 PM~15430344
> *i didnt see caliriders on your list either  :buttkick:
> *


HE SAID THE TOP 5 CARCLUBS!!! U CANT READ. WHY LIE TO MYSELF WE HAVE A LONG WAY TO GO SO WHY HATE ON THE REAL TOP NOTCH!!!!!


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 21 2009, 10:16 PM~15430392
> *HE SAID THE TOP 5 CARCLUBS!!! U CANT READ. WHY LIE TO MYSELF WE HAVE A LONG WAY TO GO SO WHY HATE ON THE REAL TOP NOTCH!!!!!
> *


so why was i a sell out by not putting my small club on the list :uh:


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Oct 21 2009, 10:18 PM~15430410
> *so why was i a sell out by not putting my small club on the list  :uh:
> *


IF THATS HOW U FEEL!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## redrum702 (Jun 23, 2006)

NO CERTAIN ORDER JUST THE TOP 4 THAT I THINK

SOUTHSIDE

LOSANGELES 

LIFESTYLE

ELITE


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by redrum702_@Oct 21 2009, 10:25 PM~15430486
> *NO CERTAIN ORDER JUST THE TOP 4 THAT I THINK
> 
> SOUTHSIDE
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Genious!!ON TOP (Sep 15, 2009)

ANGELBOY 

CALIRIDERS

Posts: 1,694
Joined: Sep 2008
From: BITCH I THOUGHT U KNEW
Car Club: *CALIRIDERS* DON'T U LIVE IN VEGAS!!! :uh:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Genious!!ON TOP_@Oct 21 2009, 10:31 PM~15430545
> *ANGELBOY
> 
> CALIRIDERS
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Genious!!ON TOP_@Oct 21 2009, 10:31 PM~15430545
> *ANGELBOY
> 
> CALIRIDERS
> ...


SO DO YOU??????


----------



## Genious!!ON TOP (Sep 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 21 2009, 10:37 PM~15430602
> *SO DO YOU??????
> *


SO DO I WHAT! AND U NOT FROM LA!!! I.E DON'T COUNT!!! DIFFERNT COUNTY :uh:


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Genious!!ON TOP_@Oct 21 2009, 10:42 PM~15430658
> *SO DO I WHAT!  AND U NOT FROM LA!!! I.E DON'T COUNT!!! DIFFERNT COUNTY :uh:
> *


U DAM RIGHT I AINT FROM LA!!!HAHAHAH


----------



## Genious!!ON TOP (Sep 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 21 2009, 10:45 PM~15430682
> *U DAM RIGHT I'M FROM LA!!!HAHAHAH
> *


  :nono:


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Oct 21 2009, 08:26 PM~15428216
> *1. SOUTHSIDE
> 2. LIFESTYLE
> 3. IMPERIALS
> ...


----------



## AGONY (Sep 7, 2009)

*RO 4 Life !!!*


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AGONY_@Oct 21 2009, 11:52 PM~15430740
> *RO 4 Life !!!
> *


*
Thats an amazing feat..an RO earned it by showing strong in LRM events.

But did other lowriders have a vote in this? I'm not taking away from RO. Huge clube that reps hard..but is it a LRM club of the year award or is a vote taken from the lowrider community?*


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AGONY_@Oct 21 2009, 11:52 PM~15430740
> *RO 4 Life !!!
> *


*
I thought this topic was about lowrider clubs not car clubs, there is a big differance*


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

suvs dont count why the arguement


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

:0


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Oct 22 2009, 01:00 AM~15430826
> *I thought this topic was about lowrider clubs not car clubs, there is a big differance
> *


thats what i was going to say but then read the title


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AGONY_@Oct 22 2009, 12:52 AM~15430740
> *RO 4 Life !!!
> *


*
this is what makes RO look bad*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Oct 22 2009, 12:26 AM~15431028
> *this is what makes RO look bad
> *


*X76

I am an 11 year member of ROLLERZONLY, he is a 3 month member. Big difference 

Any ways here is my .02

LIFESTYLE
SOUTHSIDE
IMPERIALS
GROUPE
Don't really have a 5th.... *


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

That's tough. Well here's my vote. If we are talking strictly lowrider.

Of course

1)Lifestyle (Unbelievable standards)
2)Majestics (Quality)
3)Imperials (History)
4)Uce (Admirable)
5)Good Times (Loyal To Lowriders)


----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

TTT  GT


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

PRO'S,DAMU,LOSANGELES.MAJESTICS,SOUTH SIDE ,ESP KOMPTON CHAPTER,INDIVIDUALS


----------



## red chev (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Oct 21 2009, 11:00 PM~15430826
> *I thought this topic was about lowrider clubs not car clubs, there is a big differance
> *


or corporations!!!


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

Majest1cs World W1de :420: :yes: uffin:  :nicoderm: :yes:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

Majestics
Majestics
Majestics
Majestics
Majestics
Any questions. :biggrin: 

Man on the real this is a dumb topic,theres way to many good clubs out there to rate a top 5.Some are small but only come with the best rides,some are big and have allittle of everything,some go for all show,some for the streets,some for hopping.Any club out there thats puts it down in a positive way to help further our lifstyle is doing it.Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Glassed Out (Nov 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 21 2009, 09:07 PM~15429533
> *BOUT SUMS IT UP 4 ME
> *


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 22 2009, 06:51 AM~15431229
> *That's tough. Well here's my vote. If we are talking strictly lowrider.
> 
> Of course
> ...


so are we. :biggrin:


----------



## amarillo rollin (Oct 5, 2001)

> _Originally posted by AGONY_@Oct 22 2009, 12:52 AM~15430740
> *RO 4 Life !!!
> *


*
But isn't it now just a cumulative most entry's title?*


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

TOP 5 IS HARD TO CHOOSE SINCE IN REALITY THERE'S MORE THAN 5 TOP NOTCH LOWRIDER CAR CLUBS WITH HIGH QUALITY STANDARD CUSTOM BUILD SHOW RIDES. BUT IF IT'S ONLY 5 TO ELECT IT WOULD HAVE TO BE:

ELITE
LIFESTYLE
PREMIER
EASTSIDE
IMPERIALS

AND IF I HAD A TWIN BROTHER HE'D CHOOSE:

GROUPE
SOUTHSIDE
STYLE
LOS ANGELES
PHALANX of TEXAS

:thumbsup: uffin: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Oct 22 2009, 11:57 AM~15434851
> *TOP 5 IS HARD TO CHOOSE SINCE IN REALITY THERE'S MORE THAN 5 TOP NOTCH LOWRIDER CAR CLUBS WITH HIGH QUALITY STANDARD CUSTOM BUILD SHOW RIDES. BUT IF IT'S ONLY 5 TO ELECT IT WOULD HAVE TO BE:
> 
> ELITE
> ...


WHAT IF YOU HAD A TRIPLET???


----------



## mR. Sleepy (Nov 15, 2008)

IN NO PARTICULAR ORDER IT WOULD BE

ROLLERZ ONLY
MAJESTICS
INDIVDUALS
ELITE
LIFESTYLE


----------



## EZUP62 (Aug 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AGONY+Oct 21 2009, 10:52 PM~15430740-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so true, ive noticed that the people new in scene or bought their cars tend to be the people that are always flapping, dont know what it takes to be a lowrider and the brother hood that it takes


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 22 2009, 01:07 PM~15434931
> *WHAT IF YOU HAD A TRIPLET???
> *


 :uh:  :nicoderm: 

THEN THE TRIPLET WOULD CHOOSE:

STYLISTICS
SUPER NATURALS
NEW CROWD
NEW STYLE
AND THE TOVARS!

 :cheesy: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :nicoderm: :thumbsup: uffin: 

SORY GUY'S NO QUADRUPLET.


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Oct 22 2009, 12:17 PM~15435554
> *:uh:    :nicoderm:
> 
> THEN THE TRIPLET WOULD CHOOSE:
> ...


what if you were octuplet??? :cheesy:


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Oct 22 2009, 01:31 PM~15435674
> *what if you were octuplet??? :cheesy:
> *


this guy has a good point!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

1. LIFESTYLE
2. MAJESTICS
3. IMPERIALS
4. VIEJITOS
5. ELITE


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 22 2009, 01:51 AM~15431229
> *That's tough. Well here's my vote. If we are talking strictly lowrider.
> 
> Of course
> ...



Thanks for that :thumbsup:

And oh yeah my favs:

Lifestyle
Southside
Los Angeles



There's lots of other clubs, but those three car wise are my favorites. Can't decide between about 10 others for the last 2, so I'll just leave it at 3


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

Lifestyle
Majestics
Premier
SouthSide
Imperials


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EZUP62_@Oct 22 2009, 02:41 PM~15435224
> *:ugh:  :ugh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> :werd: ro is cool club dont get me wrong, but it seems  is more like a copration
> :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl: :werd: it started out as a truck club didnt it? :dunno:
> ...


I MEAN I GUESS I WONDER WHY "EVERYTIME" YOU GO TO A SHOW AND ARE DISRESPECTED IT IS FROM A ROLLERZ ONLY MEMBER??? I GUESS I DO NOT GET IT, BECAUSE ANYONE THAT HAS EVERY MET ME OR HUNG WITH ME WILL SAY THAT I AM COOL AS SHIT, AND RESPECT EVERYONE. AS I DO BELIEVE THAT MY FAMILY IS ABOUT THE SAME WAY. YEAH IN A CLUB THIS BIG, THERE WILL ALWAYS BE ONE OF TWO THAT YOU MIGHT HAVE ISSUES WITH, BUT TO MAKE A STATEMENT THAT EVERYTIME IT IS A RO MEMBER. 
I THINK OUR WHOLE CONCEPT IS THAT WE GIVE RESPECT WHEN PEOPLE SHOW US RESPECT, AS IT SHOULD BE WITH EVERYONE. I DOUBT THAT ANY RO MEMBER IS JUST BEING DISRESPECTFUL TO YOU, UNLESS IT IS SOMETHING THAT YOU HAVE DONE TO THE MEMBER, AND IN THAT CASE, HOW CAN YOU COME ON HERE AND SAY THAT EVERY MEMBER YOU MET HAS DISRESPECTED YOU


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

LIKE SURBURBAN SWINGING SAID THERE ARE WAY TO MANY CLUBS OUT THERE TO JUST PICK 5, AND ALOT OF CLUBS ARE IN DIFFRENT THINGS, THE RESPECT SHOWN, TO FELLOW LOWRIDERS, QUALITY, STYLE AND SO ON ITS ENDLESS AND IT SHOWS ON HERE BUT REALLY IN VEGAS THIS PAST YEAR THE CARS WERE ON POINT AND I TALKED TO ANYONE I DONT CARE WHAT CLUB YOU IN, AND I HAVE ALOT OF FRIENDS IN ALL DIFFRENT CLUBS. JUST REALLY DEPENDS ON WHAT YOU LIKE AND WHAT YOU LOOKING AT. BUT I COULD NEVER PICK 5 CAUSE THAT IS JUST DISRESPECTFUL CAUSE THERE ARE JUST WAY TO MANY GOOD PEOPLE IN DIFFRENT CLUBS.


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

DIP'N CAR CLUB 714


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Oct 22 2009, 07:03 PM~15439588
> *DIP'N CAR CLUB 714
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
is say top 5 not least members one :0 
oh yeah i got u on the first


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

Ultimate Riders


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WestsideRider_@Oct 22 2009, 08:19 PM~15439760
> *Ultimate Riders
> *


IT SAYS TOP 5 AND NOT YOUR OWN :biggrin: THATS WHY WE WORK GOOD TOGETHER NIETHER ONE OF US CAN READ :biggrin:


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Oct 22 2009, 08:22 PM~15439797
> *IT SAYS TOP 5 AND NOT YOUR OWN :biggrin: THATS WHY WE WORK GOOD TOGETHER NIETHER ONE OF US CAN READ :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: 


Shit!!!! They should know that Ultimate Riders & Rollerz Only Utah is doing the damn thing!!!! Now it is your turn to bring the healthy snacks to the shop :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WestsideRider_@Oct 22 2009, 08:27 PM~15439859
> *:biggrin:
> Shit!!!! They should know that Ultimate Riders & Rollerz Only Utah is doing the damn thing!!!! Now it is your turn to bring the healthy snacks to the shop :biggrin:
> *


I AM NOT DOING NOTHING BUT EATING THIS BIG ASS BURGER THATS IN MY FACE :biggrin: MUCH PROPS TO EVERY CLUB OUT THERE


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by amarillo rollin_@Oct 22 2009, 11:52 AM~15434354
> *But isn't it now just a cumulative most entry's title?
> *


yes it is so there was no club of the year


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 22 2009, 10:33 AM~15433628
> *so are we. :biggrin:
> *


Quit tryin to steal our thunder fool! :biggrin: 

P.S. GT :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 22 2009, 11:33 AM~15433628
> *so are we. :biggrin:
> *


you aint got to tell me. Majestics (At least the ones around here) put it down 110 percent


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Oct 22 2009, 02:31 PM~15435674
> *what if you were octuplet??? :cheesy:
> *


 :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no:


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 21 2009, 11:51 PM~15431229
> *That's tough. Well here's my vote. If we are talking strictly lowrider.
> 
> Of course
> ...


we try homie thats ower thing in this club we try to keep it traditional


----------



## EZUP62 (Aug 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Oct 22 2009, 06:31 PM~15438601
> *I MEAN I GUESS I WONDER WHY "EVERYTIME" YOU GO TO A SHOW AND ARE DISRESPECTED IT IS FROM A ROLLERZ ONLY MEMBER???    I GUESS I DO NOT GET IT, BECAUSE ANYONE THAT HAS EVERY MET ME OR HUNG WITH ME WILL SAY THAT I AM COOL AS SHIT, AND RESPECT EVERYONE.  AS I DO BELIEVE THAT MY FAMILY IS ABOUT THE SAME WAY.  YEAH IN A CLUB THIS BIG, THERE WILL ALWAYS BE ONE OF TWO THAT YOU MIGHT HAVE ISSUES WITH, BUT TO MAKE A STATEMENT THAT EVERYTIME IT IS A RO MEMBER.
> I THINK OUR WHOLE CONCEPT IS THAT WE GIVE RESPECT WHEN PEOPLE SHOW US RESPECT, AS IT SHOULD BE WITH EVERYONE.   I DOUBT THAT ANY RO MEMBER IS JUST BEING DISRESPECTFUL TO YOU, UNLESS IT IS SOMETHING THAT YOU HAVE DONE TO THE MEMBER, AND IN THAT CASE, HOW CAN YOU COME ON HERE AND SAY THAT EVERY MEMBER YOU MET HAS DISRESPECTED YOU
> *


i by no way meant that all of ro is like that, it would of been cool to meet you, the the people that ive met were, im just saying, i have gone to shows and asked owners of certain cars that i liked or liked something about them questions from various shows just as i walk the aisle , i ask bout their cars or looking for advice and i have gotten bs answers or been blown off and one in particular insulted me, i told that fool that i liked his car and he told me thanks you wont ever have anything as clean as me or somehting like that i dont remember. and people from other clubs have been happy to help me out with advice or at least a nod of appreciation. but like i said it was my experiance and regardless of what you think or believe about ro, my personal experiance is what leads me to feel that way your chapter might be all cool peepz. but like you said that club is huge and you cant say that every one is good, just like you said i cant group all the members as the ones that i have met. you interpreted what i wrote as grouping all of ro, but i did not imply that at all in my post. i actually said that the club was cool.


----------



## 93-96BIGBODY (Nov 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BUD_@Oct 21 2009, 05:05 PM~15427238
> *1. MAJESTICS
> 2. Individuals
> 3. Uce
> ...


I mean theirs a few more but those are my top too


----------



## MRDRIFTER626 (Jul 20, 2008)

DO WE REALLY GOT PICK UP FIVE???? :angry: 
WELL I CAN'T  SO HERES MY TOP ONES
:0 :0 
LIFESTYLE
SOUTH SIDE
LOS ANGELES
MAJESTICS
GOOD TIMES
GROUPE
ELITE
UCE
STYLISTICS
PREMIER
NEW STYLE
OBSESSION( ATLANTA GEORGIA)
THERES STILL COUPLE OF THEM OUT THERE BUT I DONT WANTED TO MAKE A LONG LIST JUST WANTED TO PUT MY TOP ONES.....


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Oct 22 2009, 12:00 AM~15430826
> *I thought this topic was about lowrider clubs not car clubs, there is a big differance
> *


werent u used to be from RO....wait...U NEVER WAS


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

Interesting topic! 
I dont know if I have a "top 5 list" but when I go to a big show outside of the Family(club) I am from I do look forward to seeing cars form Majestics,SOUTH SIDE,Ultimate Riders,Lifestye just to name a few, BUT When I hit the blocc which is more what I really do and enjoy, I like seeing What Majestics,South Side,East Side Riders,Goodtimes,etc are busting out or riding that weekend.
There are Waaay to many clubs out there and I have friends AND FAMILY from diff car clubs as well that its hard to say I have a favorite/
If I do really have to pic a favorite, A club I "jock" or really admire, It would be INDIVIDUALS, thats why Im honered to say I am from The big "I".
All respect to All C.C familys putting it down on the blocc and shows keeping this shit alive!!


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Oct 23 2009, 06:29 AM~15443078
> *werent u used to be from RO....wait...U NEVER WAS
> *


 :uh: RO lets in anykind of custom car, its not just a lowrider club, correct??


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Oct 23 2009, 09:06 AM~15443534
> *:uh: RO lets in anykind of custom car, its not just a lowrider club, correct??
> *


I THINK THAT REALLY MAKES US A LOWRIDING CLUB, NOT SPEAKING OF ALTITUDE MORE THEN BRINGING ALL TYPES OF VIEWS, IDEALS, AND CONCEPTS TO CUSTOMIZE CARS, AND TO SPREAD KNOWLEDGE AND LOVE TO THE WORLD............. :tears: :tears: :tears: ........... :biggrin:


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Oct 23 2009, 08:06 AM~15443534
> *:uh: RO lets in anykind of custom car, its not just a lowrider club, correct??
> *


u should know you were a part of it once, and now that u're not, u decided to talk shit, NO LOYALTY, i never did trusted your words...and yes , it is and will be, MORE LOWRIDER THAN YOU'LL EVER WILL BE


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

MUCH RESPECT TO ALLL CLUBS..


....TOP 5 TO* ALL* CAR CLUBS!


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

RICH ROLLIN
MAFIA IV LIFE
COAST 2 COAST
111 HOODSTAS
THEE OTHER SIDE


ALL GANG BANG SHIT :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

NAW BUT ON THE REAL THOUGH, THE INDIVIDUALS SAYS IT ALL


----------



## Dred504 (Jun 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 22 2009, 08:41 PM~15440025
> *you aint got to tell me. Majestics (At least the ones around here) put it down 110 percent
> *



Thank you very much :biggrin: MUCH RESPECT!


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Oct 23 2009, 09:23 AM~15444155
> *Rollerz Only Car Club
> 5X Club Of The Year
> By Saul Vargas
> ...


----------



## Por313Vida (Jun 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 22 2009, 09:31 AM~15433610
> *Majestics
> Majestics
> Majestics
> ...


 :yes: well said!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Oct 23 2009, 10:25 AM~15444173
> *
> *


so you dont have a top 5? :biggrin:


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 23 2009, 11:13 AM~15445129
> *so you dont have a top 5?  :biggrin:
> *


i think every club put it down..in the major way..on thier own way....

no one should be better than others...

....why not worry about building cars, instead of worrying about who's better than who


----------



## B Town Fernie (Dec 2, 2005)

SOUTHSIDE
LOS ANGELES
ELITE
LIFESTYLE
ULTIMATE RIDERS


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Oct 23 2009, 05:29 AM~15443078
> *werent u used to be from RO....wait...U NEVER WAS
> *


AND UCE....


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

My Top Five Lowrider Car Clubs and the reason they're my Top Five.

1. Elite: The DeAlba family are simply amazing. They've built astonishing cars. Their use of colors, fabrication, and attention to detail is unmatched in any form of automobile customization.

2. Lifestyle: Similar characteristics to Elite, but their dedication to amaze and wow us with several (or more) new cars each year is unmatched. Their continued dedication to be number one is difficult to top.

3. South Side: The best traditional lowriders built. Never too flashy or over the top. Clean, detailed, and highly accessorized.

4. Majestix: They remind me of South Side. It's just that they're in Dallas, Texas. Very clean, detailed, and well built cars. The most amazing thing to me about Majestix is that they work together and most of their cars are built out of members back yards/garages.

5. Premier: They have all the aformentioned qualities of the above mentioned car clubs rolled into one. 

So, there it is.


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Oct 23 2009, 12:30 PM~15445747
> *My Top Five Lowrider Car Clubs and the reason they're my Top Five.
> 
> 1. Elite: The DeAlba family are simply amazing. They've built astonishing cars. Their use of colors, fabrication, and attention to detail is unmatched in any form of automobile customization.
> ...



I X's 5 ON THAT! :thumbsup: :yes: :werd: :worship: :nicoderm:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Oct 23 2009, 02:49 PM~15446461
> *[QOUTE]Rollerz Only Car Club
> 5X Club Of The Year
> By Saul Vargas
> ...


*I MEAN I TRULY RESECT SOUTH SIDE, LIFESTYLE, ELITE, DUKES AND IMPALAS. MY HOMIES IN BROWN PERSUASION WHO BEEN DOING IT FOR AGES. VIEJITOS FOR THERE FLARE FOR BOMBS AND FAMILY. I MEAN LIKE MANNY SAID, I CAN PICK ANY CAR CLUB OUT THERE BECAUSE THEY ARE DOING BIG THINGS. IT DOES NOT MATTER WHO IS TOP, WE ALL ARE FAMILY*


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

THE BIG "I" and the BIG "M" for there quality clean hot n tight street rides.....after dats wat this lowriding shit is about....RIDING!!!

SOUTHSIDE LIFESTYLE AND ELITE FOR THERE NEVER STOPPIN OVER THE TOP QUALITY CARS.


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Oct 22 2009, 08:01 PM~15438299
> *Thanks for that :thumbsup:
> 
> And oh yeah my favs:
> ...


This is somthing I have always liked about USO/UCE they come across as very humble. I have only met a few of thier members but in person, at shows or on the internet they never come across as cocky or big headed.


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Oct 23 2009, 11:32 AM~15445273
> *i think every club put it down..in the major way..on thier own way....
> 
> no one should be better than others...
> ...


I actually agree with Manny on this.

I respect ALL clubs that show it bacc. 
We all as ridas have the luxury of CHOOSING the CC we want to be a part of. Its not like a athlete out of college that gets drafted to a team he grew up hating!
I know alot of people from ALOT of diff clubs, from big named clubs to smaller, local city or hood clubs. 
Every club has their own unique standards on how they run they club and put it down.
I didnt really answer in my 1st post on this topic cause its too hard. again, Ill admit there are cars from other clubs I like forward to seeing either at a show or on the streets but its based on their standards as a club not just with cars, but the person behind the steering wheel!
fucc it, I said my .02, 25 more min and my weekend starts and I can cracc open a beer!!


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

BUT THERE ARE SO MANY GOOD CLUBS FOR THE TOP 5


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 23 2009, 01:56 PM~15447113
> *THE BIG "I" and the BIG "M" for there quality clean hot n tight street rides.....after dats wat this lowriding shit is about....RIDING!!!
> 
> SOUTHSIDE LIFESTYLE AND ELITE FOR THERE NEVER STOPPIN OVER THE TOP QUALITY CARS.
> *


[email protected] clean hot n tight


----------



## dayton roller (May 27, 2002)

1.lifestlye
2.elite
3.majestic
4.rollerz only
5.uso


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Oct 23 2009, 02:53 PM~15447669
> *[email protected] clean hot n tight
> *


:uh:


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT+Oct 21 2009, 04:32 PM~15426875-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Oct 23 2009, 02:54 AM~15439495
> *LIKE SURBURBAN SWINGING SAID THERE ARE WAY TO MANY CLUBS OUT THERE TO JUST PICK 5, AND ALOT OF CLUBS ARE IN DIFFRENT THINGS, THE RESPECT SHOWN, TO FELLOW LOWRIDERS, QUALITY, STYLE AND SO ON ITS ENDLESS AND IT SHOWS ON HERE BUT REALLY IN VEGAS THIS PAST YEAR THE CARS WERE ON POINT AND I TALKED TO ANYONE I DONT CARE WHAT CLUB YOU IN, AND I HAVE ALOT OF FRIENDS IN ALL DIFFRENT CLUBS. JUST REALLY DEPENDS ON WHAT YOU LIKE AND WHAT YOU LOOKING AT. BUT I COULD NEVER PICK 5 CAUSE THAT IS JUST DISRESPECTFUL CAUSE THERE ARE JUST WAY TO MANY GOOD PEOPLE IN DIFFRENT CLUBS.
> *


 :biggrin: thankyou bro,i can say this Ro partys like none other in vegas everyyear.I've kicked it many a time at the stratosphere with them. :biggrin: I leave fucked up everytime. :biggrin: :biggrin: thanks RO. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Oct 22 2009, 05:57 AM~15430794
> *Thats an amazing feat..an RO earned it by showing strong in LRM events.
> 
> But did other lowriders have a vote in this? I'm not taking away from RO. Huge clube that reps hard..but is it a LRM club of the year award or is a vote taken from the lowrider community?
> *


I thought they didn't do it in 08 or 09?really what i thought not talking shit. :dunno: :dunno: And their really isn't even any outline of what it takes to win,just #'s at shows or what?


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Oct 23 2009, 01:53 PM~15447669
> *[email protected] clean hot n tight
> *


what does that mean?


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Oct 23 2009, 04:38 PM~15448689
> *what does that mean?
> *


X2 :dunno:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Oct 23 2009, 11:38 PM~15448689
> *what does that mean?
> *


sounds like the way i like girls. :biggrin: hot and tight. :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Oct 23 2009, 06:38 PM~15448689
> *what does that mean?
> *


I RECALL 'G' SAYING THAT.. BUT IT ALSO CAN APPLY TO SOME GOOD P*$$Y :biggrin:


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 23 2009, 04:49 PM~15448774
> *sounds like the way i like girls. :biggrin: hot and tight. :biggrin:
> *


yea but you like dont like them clean you like the fishy smell :0  what up dog?


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 23 2009, 05:28 PM~15449104
> *I RECALL 'G' SAYING THAT.. BUT IT ALSO CAN APPLY TO SOME GOOD P*$$Y :biggrin:
> *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

As far as Quality I would say

Lifestyle
South Side
Los Angeles
Premier
Groupe

But you gotta give it up to all the clubs out there putting it down in the streets, cruises, and Bar-B-Ques because that is where Lowriding truely is


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Oct 23 2009, 09:08 AM~15444044
> *u should know you were a part of it once, and now that u're not, u decided to talk shit, NO LOYALTY, i never did trusted your words...and yes , it is and will be, MORE LOWRIDER THAN YOU'LL EVER WILL BE
> *


Where did I talk shit?? And yes I quit it wasent the club for me, So?


----------



## spider97 (Jan 18, 2007)

so many clubs to choose just 5 

lifestyle- they have set the standards for lowriding

elite- on the same level as far as customizing as lifestyle

southside- as far as traditionals they know how to build them

individuals- keep the street riding level at the top

together- underated club but all there shit is clean and i enjoy the mix of bombs.impalas,caddis etc etc. their chicago chapter to me is the best club in chicago. i also think who they are as individuals/family is what other clubs should follow


other clubs i feel are at the top of the game 
premier
majestics
ultimate riders
oldies
dukes


----------



## og58pontiac (Jun 2, 2008)

NOPE :nono:


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

In no order

Lifestyle(Trend Setters)
South Side(Best Impala ever made)
Majestics(True street ridaz)
Individuals(The reason i started lowriding)
Imprials( classy rides)


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Oct 23 2009, 12:32 PM~15445273
> *i think every club put it down..in the major way..on thier own way....
> 
> no one should be better than others...
> ...


I dont see anything wrong with compare and contrast. we do it all the time in day to day life. from the NFL to what store we go to. IMO

edit for spelling


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 23 2009, 05:29 PM~15448621
> *:biggrin: thankyou bro,i can say this Ro partys like none other in vegas everyyear.I've kicked it many a time at the stratosphere with them. :biggrin: I leave fucked up everytime. :biggrin:  :biggrin: thanks RO. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


DID U GET LAID? (No ****, i mean with some females)

....everybody else outside the Family that ive brought in to party with us...walk away with a Trophy<<<if u know what i mean


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Oct 23 2009, 07:36 PM~15449683
> *Where did I talk shit?? And yes I quit it wasent the club for me, So?
> *


should i pull out all ur side comments about RO, not only here but in the past?

...wasnt the club for you...hahahahahaha you made it sound like you were too good for the FAM....but whatever, like i told everyone else who walked out, walk out quietly...and you're one of them who couldn't keep his mouth shut!


----------



## daniel2007 (Jul 23, 2009)

im Suprised no one put swift car club down in there top. mine would be Rollerz. swift. southside.goodtimes.and imperials


----------



## loco montecarlo (Mar 12, 2009)

1 GOOD TIMES -FAMILY ORIENTED 2 GOOD TIMES CLEAN show RIDES 3 GOOD TIMES CLEAN STREET RIDES 4 GOOD TIMES good people 5 GOOD TIMES cool hoppers :0


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by loco montecarlo_@Oct 23 2009, 11:56 PM~15451841
> *1 GOOD TIMES -FAMILY ORIENTED  2 GOOD TIMES CLEAN show RIDES 3 GOOD TIMES CLEAN STREET RIDES 4 GOOD TIMES good people 5 GOOD TIMES  cool hoppers :0
> *


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by daniel2007_@Oct 23 2009, 10:49 PM~15451791
> *im Suprised no one put swift car club down in there top. mine would be Rollerz. swift. southside.GOOD TIMES.and imperials
> *


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Oct 23 2009, 11:29 PM~15451623
> *should i pull out all ur side comments about RO, not only here but in the past?
> 
> ...wasnt the club for you...hahahahahaha you made it sound like you were too good for the FAM....but whatever, like i told everyone else who walked out, walk out quietly...and you're one of them who couldn't keep his mouth shut!
> *


I have no clue what the fuck your talking about, sorry you cant handle somebody quitting, I have many friends in RO and they have no probs with the reasons I quit has nothing to do about being better. Didnt you quit a few months back, you started a whole topic about it??


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by loco montecarlo_@Oct 23 2009, 10:56 PM~15451841
> *1 GOOD TIMES -FAMILY ORIENTED  2 GOOD TIMES CLEAN show RIDES 3 GOOD TIMES CLEAN STREET RIDES 4 GOOD TIMES good people 5 GOOD TIMES  cool hoppers :0
> *


THANKS HOMEBOY  GT


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Oct 24 2009, 12:23 AM~15451576
> *DID U GET LAID? (No ****, i mean with some females)
> 
> ....everybody else outside the Family that ive brought in to party with us...walk away with a Trophy<<<if u know what i mean
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Oct 24 2009, 03:07 AM~15452609
> *I have no clue what the fuck your talking about, sorry you cant handle somebody quitting, I have many friends in RO and they have no probs with the reasons I quit has nothing to do about being better. Didnt you quit a few months back, you started a whole topic about it??
> *


u dont mean shit to me...dont flatter yourself


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Oct 24 2009, 03:07 AM~15452609
> *I have no clue what the fuck your talking about, sorry you cant handle somebody quitting, I have many friends in RO and they have no probs with the reasons I quit has nothing to do about being better. Didnt you quit a few months back, you started a whole topic about it??
> *


yup, to let everyone know theres no hard feelings, unlike you, who comes in here and act like your better than us...and start criticizing the organization you used to belong in...where's your honor?

anyways, this aint about you nor me, if u have something to say, i aint hard to find or PM me

....nice car BTW (on your avatar)


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

I THINK THE QUESTION ON WHAT'S YOUR TOP 5 LOWRIDER CLUB IS COOL BUT TO BROUD OR MAYBE NOT. BUT IF IT'S BROKE DOWN TO:

1. WHAT IS YOUR TOP 5 [SHOW QUALITY] LOWRIDER CAR CLUBS?

2. WHAT IS YOUR TOP 5 [STREET RIDER] LOWRIDER CAR CLUBS?

3. WHAT IS YOUR TOP 5 [CAR CLUBS] ? WHICH HAS NOT JUST LOWRIDER BUT TRUCKS, DONKS, ETC. MIXED IN THE CLUB.

EVEN THOUGH 5 IS A LIMITION ON MORE THAN SEVERAL RESPECTED LOWRIDER CAR CLUBS OR CAR CLUBS IT WOULD BE MORE CLEAR AS WELL AS REPRESENT EVERYONES PERSONAL CHOICE IN CAR CLUBS.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Oct 24 2009, 06:14 AM~15452773
> *u dont mean shit to me...dont flatter yourself
> *


It must its been over 2 years ago


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

if they got skinny whites must be lifted and no major body mods, on 13s or 14s then its lowriding to me. atleast in this day in age


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Oct 24 2009, 08:58 AM~15453528
> *I THINK THE QUESTION ON WHAT'S YOUR TOP 5 LOWRIDER CLUB IS COOL BUT TO BROUD OR MAYBE NOT. BUT IF IT'S BROKE DOWN TO:
> 
> 1. WHAT IS YOUR TOP 5 [SHOW QUALITY] LOWRIDER CAR CLUBS?
> ...


The title of the topic is quite simple. There's no need to break it down. Now, if someone wants to add reasoning to their choices, that's fine. No need to break it down to the best street club, the best show club, the club with the most members, or the club that's won LRM's Club Of the Year. Choose your top five and leave it at that.


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

favorite club is Southside.... after that in no particular order: Los Angeles, Lifestyle, Imperials, Mafia 4 Life


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

South Side & Los Angeles
For having the tightest chevys ever built.

ULTIMATE RIDERS & INDIVIDAULS
FOR HAVING SOME OF THE CLEAN STREET RIDERS.


AND OF COUSE MY CLUB FOR HAVING THE HOTTES HOPPERS,CLEAN STREET CARS,CLEAN SHOW CARS,AND THE MAIN THING IS BECAUSE WE DON'T HAVE NO COLOR LINES.


MAJESTICS.1WORLD WIDE


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

south side
lifestyle
imperials
klique
premier


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 24 2009, 10:42 AM~15453764
> *if they got skinny whites must be lifted and no major body mods, on 13s or 14s then its lowriding to me. atleast in this day in age
> *


We on the same page bro


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)

For me, it's like this.

1. South Side --------> Super clean traditional rides. (My personal favorite.)

2. Majestic's ---------> Show, hop, and *street riders.* 

3. Duke's -------------> If you think of bombs, Duke's is what comes to mind. 

4. Big "I" -------------> Simple fact, riders. 

5. Lifestyle -----------> Need I say more.   

Rollerz Only would've made my list if they only sported lowriders, other than that
nothing but love for them cause they rep hard.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by topless_66_@Oct 24 2009, 07:45 PM~15454692
> *For me, it's like this.
> 
> 1. South Side  --------> Super clean traditional rides. (My personal favorite.)
> ...


One thangs for sure Majestics runs the hopp game no other club comes close. :biggrin:


----------



## Chino_1 (Aug 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Oct 24 2009, 11:09 AM~15454483
> *South Side & Los Angeles
> For having the tightest chevys ever built.
> 
> ...


He said "and you can't choose a club your a part of" :nono: So pick one more


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

THERES ONLY ONE #1 CLUB SINCE 1965 OG BLACK AND GOLD.....  
1.IMPERIALS
2.PREMIER
3.SOUTHSIDE
4.KLIQUE
5.IMPALAS


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Oct 24 2009, 01:09 PM~15454483
> *THE MAIN THING IS BECAUSE WE DON'T HAVE NO COLOR LINES.
> 
> *


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Oct 24 2009, 09:58 AM~15453528
> *I THINK THE QUESTION ON WHAT'S YOUR TOP 5 LOWRIDER CLUB IS COOL BUT TO BROUD OR MAYBE NOT. BUT IF IT'S BROKE DOWN TO:
> 
> 1. WHAT IS YOUR TOP 5 [SHOW QUALITY] LOWRIDER CAR CLUBS?
> ...


thats just too much....people are taking the list too personal,its just peoples opinions


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

not in order

lifestyle
elite
south side
losangeles
majestics


----------



## REYXTC (Mar 13, 2007)

Southside
Lifestyle
Los Angeles
Premier
Imperials


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

lowcos
uce
majestics
todamadre 
royal image


----------



## cuate64 (Jun 12, 2008)

estilo!???!


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

UCE
STREET DREAMS
D2E>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
PITTSBURGHS FINEST >>
ME>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> if it wasnt for these 3 i would never have got the heart to be able to build a lowrider


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Oct 25 2009, 02:57 PM~15461611
> *
> 
> 
> ...


inspiring picture


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

1. Lifestyle

2. Imperials

3. Klique

4. Elite

5. Super Natural


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REYXTC_@Oct 24 2009, 08:43 PM~15457253
> *Southside
> Lifestyle
> Los Angeles
> ...


   Xs 2


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

*GROUPE
Imperials
Lifestyle
Southside
Elite
Majestics



*my club
:biggrin:


----------



## scrape'n-by (Jul 17, 2009)

super natural
mafia iv life
majestics
klique
groupe



and my our own


----------



## I Am Legend (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Oct 25 2009, 10:01 PM~15465417
> **GROUPE
> Imperials
> Lifestyle
> ...


dont forget stylistics i thing we doing a good job tambien


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by I Am Legend_@Oct 25 2009, 09:22 PM~15465618
> *dont forget stylistics i thing we doing a good job tambien
> *


 :0 
its should of been top 10 clubs
Stylistics
klique
Los angeles
Tovars
Premier


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Oct 25 2009, 11:28 PM~15465676
> *:0
> its should of been top 10 clubs
> Stylistics
> ...


AT LEAST.


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

lifestyle
imperials
premier
elite
southside


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wsh_81_@Oct 24 2009, 05:53 PM~15455908
> *He said "and you can't choose a club your a part of"  :nono:  So pick one more
> *


Ok.then UCE.I have much respect for them big time.Espacialy homeboy with the white 68.he drove his low low all the way to Houston Tx.I seen it with my own eyes.



South side
Los Angeles
Ultamite Riders
Individuals
Uce


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

ONE CLUB THAT I RAN INTO IN COLORADO THAT WAS SOME COOL ASS FOOLS WAS MOST HATED. I THINK FOR A SMALL CLUB, THEY REALLY ARE DEDICATED RIDERZ


----------



## NUTHINBUTWEIGHT (May 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by milkbone+Oct 23 2009, 02:50 PM~15447628-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## MR.Towne (Sep 26, 2006)

Tha TOP CLUBZ R tha 1'z that iz doing tha most on tha streez & shoz. Not just tha BEST RIDAZ but doing tha best 4 there HOOD. 2 get more kidz into tha lolo lifestyle and out of tha bangn shit.


----------



## j_mann (Sep 30, 2009)

1. MAJESTICS
2. UCE
3.ROLLERZ ONLY
4.INTRUDERS
5.TECHNIQUES


----------



## pnutbtrcandylac (Nov 18, 2006)

South side
Los Angeles
Ultamite Riders
Individuals
Uce 

And ower verry own

Majestics
:biggrin:


----------



## lorichavez (Apr 15, 2005)

*Group
Lifestyles
Imperials
Klique
Techniques

ALSO

Dukes
Elite
Amigos
*


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Genious!!ON TOP_@Oct 21 2009, 07:03 PM~15427947
> *LIFESTYLES, SOUTH SIDE, LOS ANGELES, ELITE,  IN MY BOOK JUST LOOK AT THE CARS !!!!!
> *


 :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## illstorm (Jul 4, 2006)

1. imperials cc- Gypsy Rose 
2.groupe cc - The Doc
super naturals- California Dreamin
Individual - Masterpiece 
MAJESTICS - Santana 64


----------



## illstorm (Jul 4, 2006)

1. imperials cc- Gypsy Rose 
2.groupe cc - The Doc
super naturals- California Dreamin
Individual - Masterpiece 
MAJESTICS - Santana 64


----------



## joeysf58 (Mar 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Oct 23 2009, 02:33 PM~15447443
> *This is somthing I have always liked about USO/UCE they come across as very humble. I have only met a few of thier members but in person, at shows or on the internet they never come across as cocky or big headed.
> *


thank you that was very nice of you to say. my fav would be lifestyle, the M's, goodtimes, impala's and los angeles. very nice cars and keep it up we all are doing good because we all share the same lifestyle, but show it in different ways.


----------



## BIGSINNER (May 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Oct 21 2009, 11:06 PM~15430873
> *suvs dont count why the arguement
> *


ture to that


----------



## BIGSINNER (May 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 21 2009, 11:51 PM~15431229
> *That's tough. Well here's my vote. If we are talking strictly lowrider.
> 
> Of course
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGSINNER (May 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Oct 26 2009, 03:44 PM~15472208
> *1. imperials cc- Gypsy Rose
> 2.groupe cc  -    The Doc
> super naturals- California Dreamin
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Oct 26 2009, 02:49 AM~15466519
> *Ok.then UCE.I have much respect for them big time.Espacialy homeboy with the white 68.he drove his low low all the way to Houston Tx.I seen it with my own eyes.
> South side
> Los Angeles
> ...



*Yup, he drove all the way out to El Paso, then all the way to H Town with us. thats dedication...*


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## joeysf58 (Mar 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Oct 26 2009, 05:11 PM~15473113
> *Yup, he drove all the way out to El Paso, then all the way to H Town with us. thats dedication...
> *


then he still had to make it to san fernando ca


----------



## Oldskool Art (Oct 10, 2007)

*Wow, this has become an interesting topic. I'm going to add another angle to this topic. All titles aside, I've always felt that the class with which a club's members carried themselves carried more weight with me than how shiny your chrome on your control arms is. Regardless of the size of your club or budget, we need to act more like gentlemen so "the people outside" of our lifestyle see us in a positive light. That being said, here are my five in no particular order.* 
Lifestyles
Imperials
Tovars
Majestics
Premier

Different members from these clubs have shown me love n respect on my ride even before I flew an UCE plaque. I've been riding since 1992 and we have all come far w/ this Vida Loca called Lowriding. Let our cars talk for us and members talk for our clubs. Too much hatin going on everywhere to be raggin on other clubs. BUT, if your shit isn't clean,your attitude sucks, and your club lacks discipline, then you leave yourself open to smack talk. Word to the wise.
Nene and Blvd, thanks for the shout out in here. Still driving my 68 everywhere and just put it down for LRM in the Castrol Syntec Top Car Challenge www.syntectopcar.com


----------



## mr6two (Sep 24, 2005)

thanks to all the homies that are giving us props!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

SOUTHISIDE C.C.
LOS ANGELES C.C.
DUKES C.C.
VIEJITOS C.C.
IMPALAS C.C.


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

TTT


----------



## DIPPINIT (Aug 14, 2009)

I am surprised no one mentioned Cali Image :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## BIGSINNER (May 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Oldskool Art_@Oct 26 2009, 06:58 PM~15474539
> *Wow, this has become an interesting topic. I'm going to add another angle to this topic. All titles aside, I've always felt that the class with which a club's members carried themselves carried more weight with me than how shiny your chrome on your control arms is. Regardless of the size of your club or budget, we need to act more like gentlemen so "the people outside" of our lifestyle see us in a positive light. That being said, here are my five in no particular order.
> Lifestyles
> Imperials
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Oct 21 2009, 06:05 PM~15427236
> *
> since i cant choose my club,...
> 1) LIFESTYLE
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## CUBE RO (Sep 11, 2006)

1.ROLLERZ ONLY 2.ROLLERZ ONLY 3.ROLLERZ ONLY 4.ROLLERZ ONLY 5. ROLLERZ ONLY


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Oldskool Art_@Oct 26 2009, 07:58 PM~15474539
> *Wow, this has become an interesting topic. I'm going to add another angle to this topic. All titles aside, I've always felt that the class with which a club's members carried themselves carried more weight with me than how shiny your chrome on your control arms is. Regardless of the size of your club or budget, we need to act more like gentlemen so "the people outside" of our lifestyle see us in a positive light. That being said, here are my five in no particular order.
> Lifestyles
> Imperials
> ...



Im just keeping real.when I saw you driving your car on the 10fwy near Blythe I was like damm!Then when I saw you driving still on the 10fwy in El Paso I was like what the hell!And when I saw you driving up to the show in Houston,I didnt have no words.keep that 68 lookin good homie.Much respect 2 you.


----------



## darryl4424 (Dec 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGSINNER_@Oct 26 2009, 08:04 PM~15473038
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


I agree, you hit the nail on the head.


----------



## daLOWLOW (Nov 1, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## daLOWLOW (Nov 1, 2004)

in no particular order these are my 5 favourites without a doubt ive even thrown some international flavour up in here :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
UCE
LIFESTYLE
SOUTHSIDE
VIEJITOS C.C.
ROLLERZ ONLY

for AUSTRALIA

HEART&SOUL
OTHERSIDE 
LOYALTYIVLIFE
SYDNEY STYLE
FRESH STYLZ


----------



## Mike_e (Jun 15, 2007)

1.lifestyle
2.uce
3.majestics
4.rollers only
5.individual...sorry if spelled wrong


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

Groupe
Lifestyle
Imperials
Elite
Klique

In no particular order.


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Oldskool Art (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Oct 28 2009, 09:32 PM~15499293
> *Im just keeping real.when I saw you driving your car on the 10fwy near Blythe I was like damm!Then when I saw you driving still on the 10fwy in El Paso I was like what the hell!And when I saw you driving up to the show in Houston,I didnt have no words.keep that 68 lookin good homie.Much respect 2 you.
> *


That's love! Thanks homie. You're the one that called Kita that Wednesday on my way to the show, right? Kita called me right after. "Hey uso, where you at?" I said "Near Cali/ Az border on my way to Houston,Tx" He started rollin because I was that down to fly the UCE in my window anywhere there was a show. He told me Majestics were calling him about me flying on the 10.
I want to go to something big on the east coast in 2010. :biggrin:


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Oct 23 2009, 05:33 PM~15447443
> *This is somthing I have always liked about USO/UCE they come across as very humble. I have only met a few of thier members but in person, at shows or on the internet they never come across as cocky or big headed.
> *


Be humble or get humbled. Quote from Kita.


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

1.southside
2.southside
3.southside
4.southside
5.southside


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

1 LIFESTYLE- nuff said

2 UCE- they are many with quality and they have great humble leadership

3 ELITE- inovators-family values- dedicate to the life- quality

4 SOUTHSIDE- quality-quality-quality

5 DRASTIC- putin it down like no other on the east coast

My 2 cents


----------



## rnaudin (Jan 23, 2008)

:thumbsup: good topic just finished 
big ups to all clubs doing the dam thang


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

In no particular order, besides Imperials Car Club...

Southside
Eastside
Lifestyle
Premier
Elite


----------



## H8R PROOF (Feb 27, 2007)

:0 #1. LIFESTYLE...#2. IMPERIALS...#3. INDIVIDUALS...#4. SOUTH SIDE...#5. GROUPE.... THOSE R MY FAVS


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

PURO PINCHE 








:guns: :guns: :guns: somos pozoleros


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

1. Dukes C.C.
2. Viejitos C.C.
3. Imperials C.C
4. Majestics C.C
5. Most Hated C.C


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Oct 23 2009, 11:30 AM~15445747
> *My Top Five Lowrider Car Clubs and the reason they're my Top Five.
> 
> 1. Elite: The DeAlba family are simply amazing. They've built astonishing cars. Their use of colors, fabrication, and attention to detail is unmatched in any form of automobile customization.
> ...


...thanks for the compliment, Tyrone.


----------



## GM RIDER (Oct 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 23 2009, 05:43 PM~15449215
> *As far as Quality I would say
> (couldn't decide on the top 5 among these)
> Lifestyle
> ...


----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM (Oct 30, 2007)

southside cc 
this is wat u call quality n some clean ass cars
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wMxZRAOVN88
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6RwlyRPd6Go


----------



## GCORONA53 (Nov 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Oct 23 2009, 12:49 PM~15446461
> *I MEAN I TRULY RESECT SOUTH SIDE, LIFESTYLE, ELITE, DUKES AND IMPALAS.  MY HOMIES IN BROWN PERSUASION WHO BEEN DOING IT FOR AGES.  VIEJITOS FOR THERE FLARE FOR BOMBS AND FAMILY.  I MEAN LIKE MANNY SAID, I CAN PICK ANY CAR CLUB OUT THERE BECAUSE THEY ARE DOING BIG THINGS.  IT DOES NOT MATTER WHO IS TOP, WE ALL ARE FAMILY
> *


orale :thumbsup:


----------



## GCORONA53 (Nov 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Oct 31 2009, 12:54 PM~15522887
> *1. Dukes C.C.
> 2. Viejitos C.C.
> 3. Imperials C.C
> ...


yupyup :thumbsup:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Oct 27 2009, 05:35 PM~15483648
> *I am surprised no one mentioned Cali Image :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


Where is Mr. Shades??? :0


----------



## TRUTH_HURTS (Apr 21, 2008)

1. LIFESTYLE
2. IMPERIALS
3. PREMIERS
4. EASTSIDE
5. ELITE


----------



## TRUTH_HURTS (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 31 2009, 07:00 AM~15521121
> *In no particular order, besides Imperials Car Club...
> 
> Southside
> ...


X2


----------



## A&Rplating (Mar 10, 2009)

1 lifestyle 2 southside. 3 premier 4 elite. 5 los angeles nothing but quality rides


----------



## illstorm (Jul 4, 2006)

1. Every  
2. Car :cheesy: 
3. Club :biggrin: 
4. World :0 
5 Wide!


----------



## 3wishz (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRUTH_HURTS_@Nov 2 2009, 02:34 PM~15538639
> *1. LIFESTYLE
> 2. IMPERIALS
> 3. PREMIERS
> ...



x10


----------



## 82d'elegance (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 21 2009, 09:02 PM~15430204
> *
> 1. MAJESTICS
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## blue ice rag 63 (Oct 24, 2009)

1. ultimate riders big ups to v-max

2. majestic

3. individuals

4.traffic

5.goodtimes


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blue ice rag 63_@Nov 15 2009, 12:28 AM~15668176
> *1. INDIVIDUALS
> 2. majestic
> 
> ...


FIXED IT :biggrin: 

WHAT'S GOOD THOUGH PLAYER?


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Nov 3 2009, 09:53 AM~15548107
> *1. Every
> 2. Car          :cheesy:
> 3. Club        :biggrin:
> ...


X2


----------



## blue ice rag 63 (Oct 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by blue ice rag 63_@Nov 14 2009, 10:28 PM~15668176
> *1. ultimate riders big ups to v-max
> 
> 2. majestic
> ...



fixed it back....lol


----------



## blue ice rag 63 (Oct 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 15 2009, 12:07 PM~15671065
> *FIXED IT :biggrin:
> 
> WHAT'S GOOD THOUGH PLAYER?
> *


who r u 2 be changing my order. ultimate riders is always first.


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blue ice rag 63_@Nov 15 2009, 09:20 PM~15673688
> *who r u 2 be changing my order. ultimate riders is always first.
> *


that's wasup..


----------



## NEIGHBORHOOD LEGENDS (Mar 21, 2005)




----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Oct 21 2009, 05:17 PM~15426694
> *WHAT ARE YOUR TOP 5 CLUBS....AND YOU CANT CHOOSE A CLUB YOUR APART OF
> *



HANG"EM"HIGH
.
.
.
.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

ROLLERZ ONLY
ROLLERZ ONLY
ROLLERZ ONLY
ROLLERZ ONLY
ROLLERZ ONLY

JUST MY .02 HAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAA


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 31 2009, 12:30 PM~15522755
> *PURO PINCHE
> 
> 
> ...


x 2


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blue ice rag 63_@Nov 15 2009, 07:20 PM~15673688
> *who r u 2 be changing my order. ultimate riders is always first.
> *


 is that right?????????


----------



## ASHY_LARRY (Oct 25, 2009)

:0


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Oct 21 2009, 08:26 PM~15428216
> *1. SOUTHSIDE
> 2. LIFESTYLE
> 3. IMPERIALS
> ...


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 31 2009, 08:00 AM~15521121
> *In no particular order, besides Imperials Car Club...
> 
> Southside
> ...


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by plank_@Oct 21 2009, 10:16 PM~15430390
> *No Dukes or Oldies on list yet
> *


 :wow: :dunno:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Nov 22 2009, 08:01 AM~15743549
> *ROLLERZ ONLY
> ROLLERZ ONLY
> ROLLERZ ONLY
> ...


:ugh:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

MY TWO CENTS......
1)MAJESTICS
2)INDIVIDUALS
3)LOS ANGELES
4)ONE BAD CREATION
5)SOUTHSIDE


----------



## pnutbtrcandylac (Nov 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Nov 3 2009, 09:53 AM~15548107
> *1. Every
> 2. Car          :cheesy:
> 3. Club        :biggrin:
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## _Bandido_ (May 27, 2008)

> *1. LIFESTYLE
> 2. LOS ANGELES
> 3. OLDIES
> 4. IMPERIALS
> ...


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:biggrin: TOGETHER, IMPERIALS, KLIQUE, GROUPE, LIFESTYLE.......................DUKES, TRAFFIC, MAJESTICS, LATINLORDS, NEWWAVE, E.T.C!! LOL.


----------



## a.k jay (Aug 27, 2009)

my .02 cents......


first club hands down ...... Rollerz Only is and probably will always be number one!! they are competitors..... trophies,numbers,sweepstakes cars....and most of all there parties!!!! my opinion is everyone hates the winner..... and a team of trophy winning competitors its no wonder the losers and 2nd and 3rd placers have something bad to say!!!shoot if I was trying to compete against them I would have to talk shit cuzz Rollerz seem unbeatable! ......man there was one show where one guy had 16 entries ....all bikes but shoot thats heart!!!! that same dude swept a whole class I thought that was soooooo dope !!!!! took a stack of trophies......hahaha i love that shit!!!!! step your game up stop crying haters,,,,, start competing !!!!!!



second......... Majestics ......best hoppers ..... and in the streets of L.A..... always,always repping!!!! over 90 percent of them are gangster as fucc!!!! lowriders for real!!!! no question bout what kind of club they are!!!! at a few shows though they did have a few clunker ass four doors with no plaque but in the window the entry card said majestics ....... i guess anyone could put a name on a entry though specially with out a plaque...... 



third Individuals............. them arminian power guys in there fleetwoods bacc in the day.....man i saw them pull out choppers on the Blvd and let White fence have it!!!! and they did that shit all the time!!! fuccen dont take your life for a joke kids....they are as real as they get....holding trial on the streets!!!!! damn hollywood used to be crazy!!!! and they where in alot of those classic gangster rap videos ....damn i was jealous!!!! fuccen pedalin my schwinn  




fourth......who cares bout fuccen fourth!!!!!!!! and who the fucc cares bout my opinion i dont even got a low-low....or a trucc.... gotta bucket i bought for twenty-five hundred and gunna ride it till the wheels fall off....registration expires..... or the puncc ass L.A.P.D **** sexual piggies take it from a nugga!!!!!!! keep rydin fellas cuzz you got us fans going nuts...payin 30 buccs to get in and droolin wishing it was me!!!!!!


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

_*1. MAJESTICS
2. LIFESTYLE
3. IMPERIAL
4. GOODTIMES
5. IMPALAS*_


----------



## BIGSINNER (May 16, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 82gbody rider (Oct 7, 2008)

in my opinion there is no top car club every club has there own style some clubs have straight street cars and some have showcars (trailor queens) its all about the love for lowriding


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by a.k jay_@Nov 30 2009, 12:32 AM~15819406
> *my .02 cents......
> first club hands down ...... Rollerz Only is and probably will always be number one!! they are competitors..... trophies,numbers,sweepstakes cars....and most of all there parties!!!! my opinion is everyone hates the winner..... and a team of trophy winning competitors its no wonder the losers and 2nd and 3rd placers have something bad to say!!!shoot if I was trying to compete against them I would have to talk shit cuzz Rollerz seem unbeatable!  ......man there was one show where one guy had 16 entries ....all bikes but shoot thats heart!!!! that same dude swept a whole class I thought that was soooooo dope !!!!! took a stack of trophies......hahaha i love that shit!!!!! step your game up stop crying haters,,,,, start competing !!!!!!
> second......... Majestics ......best hoppers ..... and in the streets of L.A..... always,always repping!!!! over 90 percent of them are gangster as fucc!!!! lowriders for real!!!! no question bout what kind of club they are!!!! at a few shows though they did have a few clunker ass four doors with no plaque but in the window the entry card said majestics ....... i guess anyone could put a name on a entry though specially with out a plaque......
> ...


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 82gbody rider_@Dec 1 2009, 06:54 PM~15837938
> *in my opinion there is no top car club every club has there own style some clubs have straight street cars and some have showcars (trailor queens) its all about the love for lowriding
> *


 :yes: :yes: :werd: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SnakeShit (Jun 30, 2009)

if LIFESTYLE isnt your number one your wrong. Simple as that


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

my Top 5

1. Southside
2. Lifestyle
3. Imperials
4. Los Angeles
5. Groupe

...back here on the East Coast

1. Obsession
2. Majestics
3. Luxurious
4. Loyalty
5. Drastics

:biggrin:


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 82gbody rider_@Dec 1 2009, 07:54 PM~15837938
> *in my opinion there is no top car club every club has there own style some clubs have straight street cars and some have showcars (trailor queens) its all about the love for lowriding
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

AND ALL LOWRIDER CLUBS HAVE THIS PASSION AND LOVE


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)




----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

in no order

individuals ( they come hard, nation wide, traditional, been down a long time)

mejestics (they come hard, nation wide, traditional, been down a long time)


lifestyle (insanely perfect, nothing hands down is built nicer)

imperials (insanely clean, gypse rose)

southside (super og, bowtie connection, perfection)



clubs that fall short
rollerz only (it's a custom car club, not about #'s its about quailty)

uce (car show club,not street riders, they have clean cars)

dukes
obsession
goodtimes
impala's
stylistics
los angeles
many others also
( all good clubs but not really well knows acroos the nation.. 1 or 2 good cars or chapters but not like omg look at them as a group)


----------



## BLVD Kreeper (Jan 11, 2007)

*fuck a club :biggrin: its all within a person when it comes to lowriding if u ask me  *


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Dec 3 2009, 05:27 PM~15862638
> *in no order
> 
> individuals ( they come hard, nation wide, traditional, been down a long time)
> ...


You little dipshit :angry:


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Dec 3 2009, 05:27 PM~15862638
> *in no order
> 
> individuals ( they come hard, nation wide, traditional, been down a long time)
> ...


almost 30 chapters nation wide


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

Lifestyle, NewStyle, Oldies..Imperials, Dukes, all these clubs set a high standard but theres more great clubs that would be right up there with them.. Give us a few years though.. don't sleep, LoLystics is climbing up to the top year by year...I know my dedication and my clubs dedication to the lifestyle is as deep as anyones and deeper than most..


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Oct 21 2009, 07:26 PM~15428216
> *1. SOUTHSIDE
> 2. LIFESTYLE
> 3. IMPERIALS
> ...


not in that order but yeah, those five will do


----------



## 66_rag (Aug 12, 2007)

1. LIFESTYLE(Quality & Trendsetters) & SOUTH SIDE. The two lineups i always check out first at a show.
3. LOS ANGELES CC
4. PREMIER CC
5. IMPERIALS(LOS ANGELES CHAPTER)

These were my picks because of their quality. I dont care how many chapters, cars, or people are in a club. I am judging on how the cars look.


----------



## LOV2PRTY (Dec 28, 2007)

Uso/Uce
Impalas
Dukes
Socios
Lolystics

not in any order i always see these clubs rollin the streets/bbq's and shows


----------



## soldierboy (Jan 2, 2008)

lifestyle
imperials 
dukes
southside
newstyle

hmm.....


5 aint enough i can keep going


----------



## soldierboy (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Dec 3 2009, 06:27 PM~15862638
> *in no order
> 
> individuals ( they come hard, nation wide, traditional, been down a long time)
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Dec 3 2009, 05:27 PM~15862638
> *in no order
> 
> individuals ( they come hard, nation wide, traditional, been down a long time)
> ...


YOU NEED 2 DO MORE HOMEWORK


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Dec 4 2009, 03:22 AM~15867952
> *YOU NEED 2 DO MORE HOMEWORK
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: HE SAID,FALL SHORT :roflmao:


----------



## joeysf58 (Mar 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LOV2PRTY_@Dec 4 2009, 12:34 AM~15867559
> *Uso/Uce
> Impalas
> Dukes
> ...


THANKS BRO I HOPE TO SEE YOU AT THE NEXT BBQ OR ON THE WAY FROM PALMDALE TO THE NEXT SHOW.


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

1. Lifestyle
2. Uce/Uso
3. Individuals
4. Majestics
5. Rollerz Only


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Nov 29 2009, 09:46 PM~15817464
> *:biggrin:  LATINLORD,
> *


fixed.

long live Joe!! :cheesy:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 31 2009, 07:00 AM~15521121
> *In no particular order, besides Imperials Car Club...
> 
> Southside
> ...


x2

guns n roses - baddest 62 EVER.


----------



## pitbull166 (Jul 16, 2008)

Car Clubs that I seen as a kid and got me hooked on lowriding  I gave Six.

Compton's Finest.
south side
stylistics
Individuals
Mafia IV life
Majestics


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

DPIN714
Southside Cruisers
Childhooddreams CC
Simply Mischief
Lifestyle


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Oct 21 2009, 08:05 PM~15427236
> *
> 
> 1) LIFESTYLE
> ...


x2


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Dec 3 2009, 11:04 PM~15865117
> *You little dipshit :angry:
> *


Don't trip Fred he ain't worth our time.


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Dec 3 2009, 07:27 PM~15862638
> *in no order
> 
> individuals ( they come hard, nation wide, traditional, been down a long time)
> ...


I can think of VERY FEW cars that are full show cars from uce. Other then that they post pics on a daily on there topic of them hittin the streets so dont know where that image came from. :dunno:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Dec 3 2009, 06:27 PM~15862638
> *in no order
> 
> individuals ( they come hard, nation wide, traditional, been down a long time)
> ...


Maybe in YOUR AREA some of this may or may not be true, BUT out here IN CALI,and the WEST COAST it is not!
I live in a HOOD(not a white piccet fence suburb) where there are ridas all around we. ANY BLOCC in any direction there is some one with a lolo!
Alot of these cats are UCE members(Including Kita who lives a few bloccs away) and these guys have their 13's hitting pavement every weekend! some of them are in they rides DAILY(and they have a daily drivers)smashing around the hood.
I can say the same for Impalas and a few other clubs that you posted.
To say they 'Fall short" is disrespectful. If you dont feel them thats all good, but no need to mention them!
Im sure there are members of some of these clubs that feel the same way about the "I"! Thats ok with me, we cant please everyone! but as long as they arent disrespecting us it isnt a big deal!


----------



## Ganso313 (Nov 27, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Dec 4 2009, 05:32 PM~15872963
> *Maybe in YOUR AREA some of this may or may not be true, BUT out here IN CALI,and the WEST COAST it is not!
> I live in a HOOD(not a white piccet fence suburb) where there are ridas all around we. ANY BLOCC in any direction there is some one with a lolo!
> Alot of these cats are UCE members(Including Kita who lives a few bloccs away) and these guys have their 13's hitting pavement every weekend! some of them are in they rides DAILY(and they have a daily drivers)smashing around the hood.
> ...


Class act homie!!


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Dec 2 2009, 04:25 PM~15850048
> *my Top 5
> 
> 1. Southside
> ...


----------



## loster87 (Jun 10, 2007)

Individuals
Majestics
Southside
Lifestyle
Elite


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

Nevermind


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)




----------



## LOV2PRTY (Dec 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Dec 4 2009, 02:32 PM~15872963
> *Maybe in YOUR AREA some of this may or may not be true, BUT out here IN CALI,and the WEST COAST it is not!
> I live in a HOOD(not a white piccet fence suburb) where there are ridas all around we. ANY BLOCC in any direction there is some one with a lolo!
> Alot of these cats are UCE members(Including Kita who lives a few bloccs away) and these guys have their 13's hitting pavement every weekend! some of them are in they rides DAILY(and they have a daily drivers)smashing around the hood.
> ...


x2 well said


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Oct 21 2009, 08:56 PM~15430114
> *From a traditional and legacy standpoint.
> 
> Imperials
> ...


x2


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Dec 4 2009, 04:32 PM~15872963
> *Maybe in YOUR AREA some of this may or may not be true, BUT out here IN CALI,and the WEST COAST it is not!
> I live in a HOOD(not a white piccet fence suburb) where there are ridas all around we. ANY BLOCC in any direction there is some one with a lolo!
> Alot of these cats are UCE members(Including Kita who lives a few bloccs away) and these guys have their 13's hitting pavement every weekend! some of them are in they rides DAILY(and they have a daily drivers)smashing around the hood.
> ...


----------



## 66_rag (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66_rag_@Dec 3 2009, 11:46 PM~15867227
> *1. LIFESTYLE(Quality & Trendsetters) & SOUTH SIDE. The two lineups i always check out first at a show.
> 3. LOS ANGELES CC
> 4. PREMIER CC
> ...


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Dec 4 2009, 02:32 PM~15872963
> *Maybe in YOUR AREA some of this may or may not be true, BUT out here IN CALI,and the WEST COAST it is not!
> I live in a HOOD(not a white piccet fence suburb) where there are ridas all around we. ANY BLOCC in any direction there is some one with a lolo!
> Alot of these cats are UCE members(Including Kita who lives a few bloccs away) and these guys have their 13's hitting pavement every weekend! some of them are in they rides DAILY(and they have a daily drivers)smashing around the hood.
> ...


  :yes: :yes: :h5:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Dec 4 2009, 03:32 PM~15872963
> *Maybe in YOUR AREA some of this may or may not be true, BUT out here IN CALI,and the WEST COAST it is not!
> I live in a HOOD(not a white piccet fence suburb) where there are ridas all around we. ANY BLOCC in any direction there is some one with a lolo!
> Alot of these cats are UCE members(Including Kita who lives a few bloccs away) and these guys have their 13's hitting pavement every weekend! some of them are in they rides DAILY(and they have a daily drivers)smashing around the hood.
> ...


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 66_rag_@Dec 4 2009, 10:57 PM~15877343
> *
> *


 :yes:


----------



## stairman (Mar 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by a.k jay_@Nov 30 2009, 07:32 AM~15819406
> *my .02 cents......
> first club hands down ...... Rollerz Only is and probably will always be number one!! they are competitors..... trophies,numbers,sweepstakes cars....and most of all there parties!!!! my opinion is everyone hates the winner..... and a team of trophy winning competitors its no wonder the losers and 2nd and 3rd placers have something bad to say!!!shoot if I was trying to compete against them I would have to talk shit cuzz Rollerz seem unbeatable!  ......man there was one show where one guy had 16 entries ....all bikes but shoot thats heart!!!! that same dude swept a whole class I thought that was soooooo dope !!!!! took a stack of trophies......hahaha i love that shit!!!!! step your game up stop crying haters,,,,, start competing !!!!!!
> second......... Majestics ......best hoppers ..... and in the streets of L.A..... always,always repping!!!! over 90 percent of them are gangster as fucc!!!! lowriders for real!!!! no question bout what kind of club they are!!!! at a few shows though they did have a few clunker ass four doors with no plaque but in the window the entry card said majestics ....... i guess anyone could put a name on a entry though specially with out a plaque......
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

LIFESTYLE
SOUTHSIDE 
IMPERIALS 
PREMIER 
LOS ANGELES


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER (Feb 20, 2008)

1.STR8TIPPIN :biggrin: 
2. GOODTIMES 
3. THE BIG I 
4. DAMU 
5. STREETSTYLE 

JUST MY 2 CENTS.


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

majestics imperials individuals uso/uce southside


----------



## GROUPEC (Jan 9, 2007)

GROUPE CAR CLUB :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

In my humble opinion I think Lifestyle, Elite, Majestics, Individuals, Rollerz Only are the top 5

Although they got absolutely beautiful well built cars and I do love what they do, Southside have mostly stock impalas or 50's Belairs (again beautifuly done up though). But to me a lowrider needs to at least have an adjustable suspension. But I still understand why people would put them in the top 5 if not the best with what they bring to the table.  

Majestics: they have clean cars(quality) and they have a lot of cars(quantity) and most of what I see are clean traditionnally done up lowriders and yes they do have a shit load of clean hoppers too.

Lifestyle: because they are trend setters and bring out nothing but spectacular and original cars out with a very high standard

Elite: because I saw nothing but clean rides from these guys in Vegas this year and they have been putting it down for a long ass time with high quality rides

Individuals: because again from what I see on here and at shows I go to, they take pride in bringing out quality vehicles that are mostly completely done up traditionnal lowriders and they have the numbers too

Rollerz Only: I noticed a lot of guys did not put them in the top 5 due to the fact that they have a lot of different kind of vehicles (lowriders, lowrods, SUV ect...) It might be true but they do bring out a lot of lowriders too...Probably just as much as Majestics, Individuals or UCE (a club that could very well be in the top 5 too) and what they bring out are clean done up lowriders. We have to aknowledge that they do have a lot of heavy hitters (lowriders) that are representing them as well. Yes they do have the numbers cause of the different kind of cars they have but they also have a shit load of quality lowriders that put it down in this game so to me, they deserve to be in the top 5


----------



## pepe86 (Apr 14, 2008)

LIFESTYLE, PRIMIER, ELITE, LOS ANGELES, KLIQUE in my opinion


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

> WHAT ARE YOUR TOP 5 CLUBS....AND YOU CANT CHOOSE A CLUB YOUR APART OF<a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZUman000%2526i%253D10%252F10%255F1%255F138%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Oct 21 2009, 04:55 PM~15427127
> *
> 
> 
> ...


x10000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 :biggrin:


----------



## 8-BALLING-247 (Feb 19, 2008)

VIEJITOS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 1 LOW AZTEC (Aug 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BABYGIRL LA RIDER_@Dec 5 2009, 10:01 AM~15879752
> *1.STR8TIPPIN :biggrin:
> 2. GOODTIMES
> 3. THE BIG I
> ...


x48


----------



## joeysf58 (Mar 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Dec 4 2009, 03:32 PM~15872963
> *Maybe in YOUR AREA some of this may or may not be true, BUT out here IN CALI,and the WEST COAST it is not!
> I live in a HOOD(not a white piccet fence suburb) where there are ridas all around we. ANY BLOCC in any direction there is some one with a lolo!
> Alot of these cats are UCE members(Including Kita who lives a few bloccs away) and these guys have their 13's hitting pavement every weekend! some of them are in they rides DAILY(and they have a daily drivers)smashing around the hood.
> ...


well said.


----------



## joeysf58 (Mar 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Dec 3 2009, 05:27 PM~15862638
> *in no order
> 
> individuals ( they come hard, nation wide, traditional, been down a long time)
> ...


well i have a daily driver its a 58 chevy and im from uso. if you would like to see my non trailer queen its on lowrider magzines web site under lowrider girls.please enjoy.


----------



## DIPPINIT (Aug 14, 2009)

:uh:


----------



## lowrydajohn (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Dec 4 2009, 03:32 PM~15872963
> *Maybe in YOUR AREA some of this may or may not be true, BUT out here IN CALI,and the WEST COAST it is not!
> I live in a HOOD(not a white piccet fence suburb) where there are ridas all around we. ANY BLOCC in any direction there is some one with a lolo!
> Alot of these cats are UCE members(Including Kita who lives a few bloccs away) and these guys have their 13's hitting pavement every weekend! some of them are in they rides DAILY(and they have a daily drivers)smashing around the hood.
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## RED DRAGONS (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Dec 3 2009, 05:27 PM~15862638
> *in no order
> 
> individuals ( they come hard, nation wide, traditional, been down a long time)
> ...


HEY DUDE YOU LIVE IN FLORIDA RIGHT? THE LAST FEW TIMES I BEEN TO THE TAMPA SHOW I DIDNT SEE ANYTHING FROM YOU OR YOUR CLUB OR AM I MISTAKEN. IF I AM WRONG POST PICS OF YOUR CAR AT TAMPA TO PROVE ME WRONG.


OH AND PLEEEEASE DONT TELL ME YOU THAT DOOFY LOOKIN WHITE BOY THAT WAS AT THE SUPERSHOW LOOKING LIKE THE MASCOT FOR THE REAL INDIVIDUALS HAHAHA

YOU COULDNT EVEN SIT WITH THE INDIVIDUALS AT THE AWARDS CERIMONY :roflmao:


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IMOKAREYOU_@Dec 13 2009, 05:56 PM~15970240
> *HEY DUDE YOU LIVE IN FLORIDA RIGHT? THE LAST FEW TIMES I BEEN TO THE TAMPA SHOW I DIDNT SEE ANYTHING FROM YOU OR YOUR CLUB OR AM I MISTAKEN. IF I AM WRONG POST PICS OF YOUR CAR AT TAMPA TO PROVE ME WRONG.
> OH AND PLEEEEASE DONT TELL ME YOU THAT DOOFY LOOKIN WHITE BOY THAT WAS AT THE SUPERSHOW LOOKING LIKE THE MASCOT FOR THE REAL INDIVIDUALS HAHAHA
> 
> ...


Yeah post pics Tim :cheesy: Dont keep us all waiting
and not them pics of the box in mississippi post something you have cruised or showed in the past 5 years 

"FALL SHORT" :uh:


----------



## CHAVO313 (Nov 25, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## 805MAC1961 (Jan 27, 2009)

1) SOUTHSIDE
2) LIFESTYLE
3) LOS ANGELES
4) ELITE
5) ROLLERZ ONLY / INDIVIDUALS (TOSS UP FOR 5TH)


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by joeysf58_@Dec 9 2009, 11:43 AM~15925318
> *well i have a daily driver its a 58 chevy and im from uso. if you would like to see my non trailer queen its on lowrider magzines web site under lowrider girls.please enjoy.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## spanks82BIGM (May 2, 2009)

MAJESTICS X10000000000000000000000000000000 SFV


----------



## BIGSINNER (May 16, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SEAZ01 (Sep 14, 2009)

1ROLLERZ ONLY C.C
2MAJESTICS C.C. 
3INDIVIDUALS C.C
4LIFESTYLE C.C.
5UCE C.C.


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

well from what i can see is anyone in a specific club is off course gonna say there own club. but my honest opinion is that it changes from year to year some clubs come hard year after year. and some are going threw building up there rides. so some years there on top of the game and some years they have down time happens to all clubs  so id have to say my top five are any clubs putin it down on the streets or shows regardless of changes or down time and to me there is alot more than five


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

ultimate riders
individuals
lifestyle
stylistics
imperials

in no perticular order


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

in az 
majestics
clicke
groupe
slow lane
intruders


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by toons_@Dec 15 2009, 11:38 AM~15988855
> *in az
> majestics
> Klique
> ...


Fixed


----------



## Bobby G. (Jul 10, 2009)

:nicoderm: 

Boulevard Aces, Tejas.........

Reppin hard on the low & slow........

9 trophys and a belt & Torres Empire...'09


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

*Who gives a shit what car club anyone thinks the top 5 should be.. *

Every car club has the capability to achieve more than the other. Its about how your standards are, and how your club presents themselves on a professional level. 

*If you wanna give your opinion on "whos better than who", watch a football game.* 

I've seen smaller car clubs (even some I've never heard of) bust out with cars that would shit all over alot of major car clubs plaqued rides..

And for the guy to say that USO isnt really a street club, who are you to criticize, out of all the years ive known anyone from that club, *i have never seen anyone in UCE putting their finger up saying their number one acting cocky*... And i give that club alot of respect for that, because nobodys number one. Theres always someone who's doing more than what your doing. 

Instead of worrying about who the top 5 is, we should worry about having a good time with the rides and enjoying the movement.


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Dec 15 2009, 02:00 PM~15989631
> *Who gives a shit what car club anyone thinks the top 5 should be..
> 
> Every car club has the capability to achieve more than the other. Its about how your standards are, and how your club presents themselves on a professional level.
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

*MY RESPECTS 2 ALL THE O.G. CAR CLUBS THAT MADE THE WAY AND ALL THE NEW ONES THAT STEPPIN UP THE GAME IM FROM GOOD TIMES CC AND I REPP FOR MY CLUB STATE 2 STATE WE AINT THE BADDEST WE JUST HAPPY 2 BE IN THE GAME MUCH LUV 2 ALL THE CAR CLUBS WORLD WIDE ...*


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@Dec 15 2009, 02:04 PM~15989680
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 Dam right there Kita, You have a fine organazation of great people
I have never met anyone cocky or not down to earth from the Uce Fam
One love to Kita, the most nice and humble guy I know


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Dec 15 2009, 03:00 PM~15989631
> *Who gives a shit what car club anyone thinks the top 5 should be..
> 
> Every car club has the capability to achieve more than the other. Its about how your standards are, and how your club presents themselves on a professional level.
> ...


X1069


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Dec 4 2009, 05:32 PM~15872963
> *Maybe in YOUR AREA some of this may or may not be true, BUT out here IN CALI,and the WEST COAST it is not!
> I live in a HOOD(not a white piccet fence suburb) where there are ridas all around we. ANY BLOCC in any direction there is some one with a lolo!
> Alot of these cats are UCE members(Including Kita who lives a few bloccs away) and these guys have their 13's hitting pavement every weekend! some of them are in they rides DAILY(and they have a daily drivers)smashing around the hood.
> ...


I THINK YOU HIT IT RIGHT ON THE HEAD PSTA. UCE REPRESENTS WHAT A CLUB SHOULD BE ABOUT HONESTLY, I MEAN I GOT MAD RESPECT FOR HOW THEY DO THINGS. AND JUST THE FACT UCE, OR USO MEANS JUST THAT. SO TO CATERGORIZE THEM AS JUST STREET RIDERZ IS INCORRECT. UCE GOT SOME EXTREMELY BEAUTIFUL CARS


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Dec 15 2009, 04:34 PM~15990588
> *I THINK YOU HIT IT RIGHT ON THE HEAD PSTA.  UCE REPRESENTS WHAT A CLUB SHOULD BE ABOUT HONESTLY, I MEAN I GOT MAD RESPECT FOR HOW THEY DO THINGS.  AND JUST THE FACT UCE, OR USO MEANS JUST THAT.  SO TO CATERGORIZE THEM AS JUST STREET RIDERZ IS INCORRECT.  UCE GOT SOME EXTREMELY BEAUTIFUL CARS
> *


Yes they do, so dose Rollerz Only, so dose INDIVIDUALS, SOUTH SIDE,LIFESTYLE,MAJESTICS, ETC.......
Thats why I dont really understand this topic....I made have put it up as "List the clubs that have most influenced you in lowriding" or something like that.
There is a reason ALL of us are in the Familys(clubs) we are in, WE CHOSE the one that BEST FITS US! Like I said, we werent drafted, we might and or could have been recruted but we made the coice to be apart of the Family best fit us!


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Dec 15 2009, 03:00 PM~15989631
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Just wanna make sure there is NO mix up here cause I HOPE that statment isnt aimed towards INDIVIDUALS or any members from The "I". We DO put up our fingers in pics, but we do it cause it represents the "I"!


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Dec 15 2009, 07:35 PM~15991726
> *Just wanna make sure there is NO mix up here cause I HOPE that statment isnt aimed towards INDIVIDUALS or any members from The "I". We DO put up our fingers in pics, but we do it cause it represents the "I"!
> *


PROBABLY TALKING ABOUT US........... :cheesy:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Dec 15 2009, 05:31 PM~15991700
> *Yes they do, so dose Rollerz Only, so dose INDIVIDUALS, SOUTH SIDE,LIFESTYLE,MAJESTICS, ETC.......
> Thats why I dont really understand this topic....I made have put it up as "List the clubs that have most influenced you in lowriding" or something like that.
> There is a reason ALL of us are in the Familys(clubs) we are in, WE CHOSE the one that BEST FITS US! Like I said, we werent drafted, we might and or could have been recruted but we made the coice to be apart of the Family best fit us!
> *


true :biggrin:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Dec 15 2009, 05:35 PM~15991726
> *Just wanna make sure there is NO mix up here cause I HOPE that statment isnt aimed towards INDIVIDUALS or any members from The "I". We DO put up our fingers in pics, but we do it cause it represents the "I"!
> *


Hell no, i knew that. Im talkin about the car clubs who got their kids and families in the picture flippin people off, puttin up a number one sign. To me thats fuckin stupid. But hey, to each his own i guess. 

I wouldnt talk about the I in that manner when i know my homies put their life and dedication to that club every day. And especially invtied me to their dinner with you guys a few years ago, and been on my side to motivate me the last few years.

I got love for every club, its certain people who make their clubs look like shit. Not everyone thinks the same in any chapter. Thats all. 

Well talk about it over tacos mayne :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Dec 15 2009, 03:00 PM~15989631
> *Who gives a shit what car club anyone thinks the top 5 should be..
> 
> Every car club has the capability to achieve more than the other. Its about how your standards are, and how your club presents themselves on a professional level.
> ...



x2 that right there is what im talkin about


----------



## DIPPINIT (Aug 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Dec 15 2009, 04:35 PM~15991726
> *Just wanna make sure there is NO mix up here cause I HOPE that statment isnt aimed towards INDIVIDUALS or any members from The "I". We DO put up our fingers in pics, but we do it cause it represents the "I"!
> *



So what if you do claim number 1. Aint nothing wrong with being proud of who you are and where your from. Some people get too damn sensitive


----------



## DIPPINIT (Aug 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Dec 15 2009, 10:11 PM~15995350
> *Hell no, i knew that. Im talkin about the car clubs who got their kids and families in the picture flippin people off, puttin up a number one sign. To me thats fuckin stupid. But hey, to each his own i guess.
> 
> I wouldnt talk about the I in that manner when i know my homies put their life and dedication to that club every day. And especially invtied me to their dinner with you guys a few years ago, and been on my side to motivate me the last few years.
> ...


I just read that. That I can see.


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

Damn!!! this shit turned political. topic should be "YOUR FAV 5 CLUBS" THAT YOUR NOT A PART OF


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY+Dec 15 2009, 07:57 PM~15992505-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  thats right!


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 16 2009, 04:13 AM~15996463
> *So what if you do claim number 1. Aint nothing wrong with being proud of who you are and where your from. Some people get too damn sensitive
> *


true!
whats up B


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

thanks man.


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Dec 15 2009, 11:11 PM~15995350
> *Hell no, i knew that. Im talkin about the car clubs who got their kids and families in the picture flippin people off, puttin up a number one sign. To me thats fuckin stupid. But hey, to each his own i guess.
> 
> I wouldnt talk about the I in that manner when i know my homies put their life and dedication to that club every day. And especially invtied me to their dinner with you guys a few years ago, and been on my side to motivate me the last few years.
> ...


LOL


----------



## DIPPINIT (Aug 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Dec 16 2009, 12:51 PM~15999826
> *LOL
> *


He forgot to mention a bigass 13 on the back of your head :biggrin:


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 16 2009, 01:57 PM~15999876
> *He forgot to mention a bigass 13 on the back of your head :biggrin:
> *


What up sucka?....you moive back into my town yet?


Its alright about the finger in our pics......If ROLLERZ is on the mind then were doing somthing right!  ASSUMING he is talking about us because thats our pattened pic for the HATERS.


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Dec 16 2009, 02:00 PM~15999899
> *What up sucka?....you moive back into my town yet?
> Its alright about the finger in our pics......If ROLLERZ is on the mind then were doing somthing right!   ASSUMING he is talking about us because thats our pattened pic for the HATERS.
> *


i was referencing all car clubs doing that shit not RO. I got homies in your club ive known for years and they arent cocky at all, and devote their life to that club also. I got respect for the RO. 

But like i said, its *the people * in any club who create the drama and appearance any club, has as a whole. If you get a bunch of dudes throwin up the middle finger with a number one sign, and then at the end of the year their throwin turkey and toy drives for the community, its confusing as to what the clubs really about and what their trying to accomplish

I just think its cocky as fuck thats all, if a car club makes a person number one in life, then thats all they got in my book. The car club isnt gonna pay bills or a mortgage. Not hating just stating my opinion.


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Dec 3 2009, 04:27 PM~15862638
> *in no order
> 
> individuals ( they come hard, nation wide, traditional, been down a long time)
> ...


 :nicoderm: I drive the shit out of my cars


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Dec 15 2009, 01:00 PM~15989631
> *Who gives a shit what car club anyone thinks the top 5 should be..
> 
> Every car club has the capability to achieve more than the other. Its about how your standards are, and how your club presents themselves on a professional level.
> ...


 :yes:


----------



## RED DRAGONS (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IMOKAREYOU_@Dec 13 2009, 05:56 PM~15970240
> *HEY DUDE YOU LIVE IN FLORIDA RIGHT? THE LAST FEW TIMES I BEEN TO THE TAMPA SHOW I DIDNT SEE ANYTHING FROM YOU OR YOUR CLUB OR AM I MISTAKEN. IF I AM WRONG POST PICS OF YOUR CAR AT TAMPA TO PROVE ME WRONG.
> OH AND PLEEEEASE DONT TELL ME YOU THAT DOOFY LOOKIN WHITE BOY THAT WAS AT THE SUPERSHOW LOOKING LIKE THE MASCOT FOR THE REAL INDIVIDUALS HAHAHA
> 
> ...


HEY INDIVIDUALSBOX WHERE YOU AT? YOU DONE EMBARRASSING YOUR CLUB DUDE?? HAHA THEY SHOULD KICK YOUR NO CAR HAVIN ASS OUT THE CLUB! OR ARE YOU REALLY IN? POST PICS TO PROVE YOUR A REAL INDIVIDUAL!!!!!! OR SOMEBODY HELP THIS CLOWN OUT :uh:


----------



## RED DRAGONS (Oct 21, 2005)

:0


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IMOKAREYOU_@Dec 17 2009, 09:40 PM~16015197
> *HEY INDIVIDUALSBOX WHERE YOU AT? YOU DONE EMBARRASSING YOUR CLUB DUDE?? HAHA THEY SHOULD KICK YOUR NO CAR HAVIN ASS OUT THE CLUB! OR ARE YOU REALLY IN? POST PICS TO PROVE YOUR A REAL INDIVIDUAL!!!!!! OR SOMEBODY HELP THIS CLOWN OUT :uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Dec 16 2009, 11:18 PM~16005803
> *:yes:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by IMOKAREYOU_@Dec 17 2009, 08:40 PM~16015197
> *HEY INDIVIDUALSBOX WHERE YOU AT? YOU DONE EMBARRASSING YOUR CLUB DUDE?? HAHA THEY SHOULD KICK YOUR NO CAR HAVIN ASS OUT THE CLUB! OR ARE YOU REALLY IN? POST PICS TO PROVE YOUR A REAL INDIVIDUAL!!!!!! OR SOMEBODY HELP THIS CLOWN OUT :uh:
> *


he has a car..


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

THIS IS A REALLY DUMB TOPIC AND REALLY AINT NO POINT TOO IT, GOT TO MANY CLUBS AOUT THERE AND HOW CAN YOU PLACE ONE ABOVE THE OTHER SMALL TO BIG ITS ALL LOWRIDING


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

im not trying to speak on his behalf, he can speak for himself hes a grown man. but im just sayin, dude gave his OPINION on what he considers thet top 5 car clubs. just like that title of the topic says. whether people get upset at response, thats their problem. everyone has their own opinion. but me personally. topics like these just cause confusion and tension. if the car has clean paint, clean interior, clean wheels and a clean trunk setup. then thats a top lowrider, dont matter what club it belongs to. i likes cars from call clubs and i also dont like cars from most clubs. :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Why do some of yall get upset about opinions on a message board? Lowriding is partially competition. I like the thread all it is is putting our opinions out there. It only causes drama if some one takes it the wrong way.


----------



## DIPPINIT (Aug 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 18 2009, 12:20 PM~16021203
> *im not trying to speak on his behalf, he can speak for himself hes a grown man. but im just sayin, dude gave his OPINION on what he considers thet top 5 car clubs.  just like that title of the topic says. whether people get upset at response, thats their problem. everyone has their own opinion. but me personally. topics like these just cause confusion and tension.  if the car has clean paint, clean interior, clean wheels and a clean trunk setup. then thats a top lowrider, dont matter what club it belongs to.  i likes cars from call clubs and i also dont like cars from most clubs.  :biggrin:
> *


True, but you still can't caught in the trap


----------



## DIPPINIT (Aug 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 18 2009, 12:28 PM~16021262
> *Why do some of yall get upset about opinions on a message board? Lowriding is partially competition.  I like the thread all it is is putting our opinions out there.  It only causes drama if some one takes it the wrong way.
> *


People take it the wrong way because they are being judged in a way they may not want to be. Not every club wants to be number 1. Some are family or close freinds who get together and do their thing. Some compete, Some are street riders. For my club, we don't try to be number 1. We have history, a ceratin style, and a tradiiton that we follow. If people like us cool, if not thats fine also.


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Dec 16 2009, 03:00 PM~15999899
> *What up sucka?....you moive back into my town yet?
> Its alright about the finger in our pics......If ROLLERZ is on the mind then were doing somthing right!   ASSUMING he is talking about us because thats our pattened pic for the HATERS.
> *


MERRY CHRISTAMS TO YOU AND YOUR FAM "BIG B"


> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Dec 15 2009, 07:57 PM~15992505
> *PROBABLY TALKING ABOUT US........... :cheesy:
> *


WHO CARES RIGHT...  
ANYWAYS...MERRY CHRISTMAS TO EVERYONE....


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 18 2009, 02:33 PM~16021304
> *People take it the wrong way because they are being judged in a way they may not want to be. Not every club wants to be number 1. Some are family or close freinds who get together and do their thing. Some compete, Some are street riders.  For my club, we don't try to be number 1. We have history, a ceratin style, and a tradiiton that we follow. If people like us cool, if not thats fine also.
> *


TRUTH!!!!!


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 18 2009, 03:20 PM~16021203
> *im not trying to speak on his behalf, he can speak for himself hes a grown man. but im just sayin, dude gave his OPINION on what he considers thet top 5 car clubs.
> *



He didn't just give his opinion though. Me personally I think Lifestyle is the best club out there car wise. That would be giving my opinion. 

Now if I come back and say Lifestyle is my favorite but Individuals shouldn't even be in this topic because they don't have any show cars. They only ride street cars so they aren't as good as us. A)That's not true B)Even if it was why would that make them "less" of a club? and C)The topic isn't "What are your favorite clubs and which ones do you think suck"

PS I'm not actually saying that about Individuals, it's just an example since it's your club


----------



## Pescos Inc. (Aug 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Dec 18 2009, 05:34 PM~16023890
> *He didn't just give his opinion though.  Me personally I think Lifestyle is the best club out there car wise.  That would be giving my opinion.
> 
> Now if I come back and say Lifestyle is my favorite but Individuals shouldn't even be in this topic because they don't have any show cars.  They only ride street cars so they aren't as good as us.  A)That's not true  B)Even if it was why would that make them "less" of a club? and C)The topic isn't "What are your favorite clubs and which ones do you think suck"
> ...


You just said it. Now swim across the river to Ohio. The cold water will help you :uh:


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pescos Inc._@Dec 18 2009, 08:52 PM~16024077
> *You just said it. Now swim across the river to Ohio. The cold water will help you :uh:
> *


Fuck you Brandy  

Don't start shit :0 :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Dec 18 2009, 06:34 PM~16023890
> *He didn't just give his opinion though.  Me personally I think Lifestyle is the best club out there car wise.  That would be giving my opinion.
> 
> Now if I come back and say Lifestyle is my favorite but Individuals shouldn't even be in this topic because they don't have any show cars.  They only ride street cars so they aren't as good as us.  A)That's not true  B)Even if it was why would that make them "less" of a club? and C)The topic isn't "What are your favorite clubs and which ones do you think suck"
> ...


i know. you cool in my book  im just sayin, nomsayn :biggrin:

my opinion would be i dont like body modifactions and i dont like tv's in lowriders :biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

This topic gives me gas


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by joeysf58_@Dec 9 2009, 11:43 AM~15925318
> *well i have a daily driver its a 58 chevy and im from uso. if you would like to see my non trailer queen its on lowrider magzines web site under lowrider girls.please enjoy.
> *


 :0


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)




----------



## DIPPINIT (Aug 14, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 18 2009, 10:28 PM~16025013
> *
> 
> my opinion would be i dont like body modifactions and i dont like tv's in lowriders  :biggrin:
> *



X1000 on both of those :biggrin:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

SouthSide....

Techniques....

Lifestyle....

Imperials....

Elite....

Los Angeles....

Traffic....

Eastside....

Groupe....

Together....

Majestics....

WestSide....

GoodTimes....

Premier....

Style....

Super Natural....

Uce....

Individuals....

Rollerz Only....

Taste of Latin....

Estilo....

Dukes....

Impalas....

Stylistics....

Brown Persuasion....

Blvd Kings....

New Crowd....

New Wave....

Klique....

25th Street Riders....

Oldies....

Majestix....

Legends....

Natural High....

Santana....

Latino Classics....

Islanders....

Jus Din N....

Nite Owls....

Maniacos....

Delegation....

Southern Royalty....

Socios....

Viejitos....

New Illusions....

Illustrious....

Elegants....

Pharoahs....

Tradition....

Elusive....

Classic Memories....

Latin Kustoms....

Knights of Pleasure....

Thee Artistics....

Luxurious....

Obsession....

Ultimate Riders....

Boulevard Aces....

Consafos....

Trucha....

Limited....

Reality....

Uniques....

Gangs 2 Grace....

Aztec Image....

Royal Image....

Bajito....

La Gente....

New Style....

Royal Fantasies....

Neu Exposure....

Ohana....

Pride....

Down South....

Ontario Classics....

One Bad Creation....

Kinfolk....

Casuals....

Tucson's Finest....

Classified....

Generations....

Latin Life....

Old Memories....

Passionate Rides....

Estrella....

Distinguished....

Antique Style....

Devotions....

Classic Style....

Classic Temptation....

Firme Classics....

Empire Classics....

Old School Ways....

Forgiven....

Dedicated Riders....

Latin Luxury....

Streetstyle....

Most Hated....

Goodfellas....

Str8Tippin....

Royals....

Excandalow....

Latin World....

Modern Times....

Fine Life....

Lo Lystics....


thats my top 5


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 19 2009, 03:47 PM~16030506
> *SouthSide....
> 
> Techniques....
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 19 2009, 03:47 PM~16030506
> *SouthSide....
> 
> Techniques....
> ...


BEST POST EVER..IN THIS TOPIC....MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL CAR CLUBS


----------



## RED DRAGONS (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Dec 16 2009, 02:23 PM~16000094
> *i was referencing all car clubs doing that shit not RO. I got homies in your club ive known for years and they arent cocky at all, and devote their life to that club also. I got respect for the RO.
> 
> But like i said, its the people  in any club who create the drama and appearance any club, has as a whole. If you get a bunch of dudes throwin up the middle finger with a number one sign, and then at the end of the year their throwin turkey and toy drives for the community, its confusing as to what the clubs really about and what their trying to accomplish
> ...


YOU SURE ABOUT THAT??


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

I agree with Showtime,I say the clubs having the most fun,representing the lowrider style, who help out members and non members the most,and have the coolest names, are in my top 5.


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Dec 15 2009, 06:35 PM~15991726
> *Just wanna make sure there is NO mix up here cause I HOPE that statment isnt aimed towards INDIVIDUALS or any members from The "I". We DO put up our fingers in pics, but we do it cause it represents the "I"!
> *


but its trashy and hard to be proud of the lifestyle when its full of cocky foul mouthed punks. I WISH I could take my kids to a lowrider event,but I know I'll end up getting very angry, to say the least.


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by IMOKAREYOU_@Dec 20 2009, 04:16 PM~16039344
> *YOU SURE ABOUT THAT??
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe his bills... Because my RO homies have houses, bills, and kids, and they all work a 9 to 5 just like anyone else.

You know what i meant, I meant the car club isnt gonna pay your bills and keep a roof over your head.. unless your making money off dues, and new chapters starting up (which is off the subject)..

Material shit can be gone in a heartbeat.. Friends and homies can turn on you in a heartbeat also, and leave you in the dirt, so in the end, all you really have is yourself to trust. Some people dont even have a family, if that..

I dont need a car club to hold my hand with my finances i do that on my own.. And i dont need a car club to build a car either.


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Dec 16 2009, 11:14 PM~16005757
> *:nicoderm:  I drive the shit out of my cars
> *


X2 Mike and I can speak for the rest of my USO brothers that ride our cars on the streets and freeways from Full customs to originals. Stay  from Vic.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 18 2009, 02:33 PM~16021304
> *People take it the wrong way because they are being judged in a way they may not want to be. Not every club wants to be number 1. Some are family or close freinds who get together and do their thing. Some compete, Some are street riders.  For my club, we don't try to be number 1. We have history, a ceratin style, and a tradiiton that we follow. If people like us cool, if not thats fine also.
> *


their is no criteria for number one in this thread. depends all what you (the poster) prefers it to be.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IMOKAREYOU_@Dec 20 2009, 04:16 PM~16039344
> *YOU SURE ABOUT THAT??
> 
> 
> ...


lol


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

wow


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IMOKAREYOU_@Dec 20 2009, 05:16 PM~16039344
> *YOU SURE ABOUT THAT??
> 
> 
> ...


I'M SURE ABOUT THIS:

...and I'm also sure that by now, everyone already knows that Troy controls everything in the Club, from Plaques, shirts, deuces...etc.

To start a chapter, there is money involved, i dont know how much im not in liberty to discuss that...but i know one thing...if he doesn't charge for fee to start a chapter...and start handing out chapters for FREE (like a few clubs i know)...there's a big chance of these chapters to drop out in no time. When there is money involved on ANYTHING, people are obligated to keep it going, that goes to any transactions, business, etc.

Control, Order..those are some of the obligations that he has. And everyone in the FAMILY are clear, and WE all understand, that if he doesn't do what he does, we will not be where we're at now. We will have Club shirts, with different styles and colors. Plaques of different qualities. Members with different menatality. 

A CLUB this big, needs ORDER, comes with order is a LEADER. He's our Leader, and if he says $10,000 (just an example) to start a chapter..then it is what it is...you have a choice to either join or go to the next club of your choice. GOOD LUCK!

WE PUT THE ONES IN THE AIR, WE FLIP THE CAMERA OFF AND SAY..."FOR THE HATERS"....that's us, and that's not gonna change. These are the things we do. Some people don't like it (not sure why if it's not directed to you), some people dont mind at all. But remember that this is a free world. You can stay on the sideline and look at us with hate and demise, criticize and put us down. But we still do what we do, and whether you like it or not, you will hear our name when it comes award ceremony, BECAUSE WE STAY TIL THE END, WHEN THEY ANNOUNCE THE SWEEPSTAKES CATEGORY.

...ALL CLUBS ARE NUMBER ONE TO ME...i've rolled with another BIG Car Club before i got in RO...i know a few people from small clubs with nice cars...I ENCOURAGE EVERYONE TO PUT YOUR ONES IN THE AIR...because as long as you think you're number one...who gives a fuck what the rest of the World think of you!

PS...i didnt post this to gain votes...but, when someone posted something that concerns my family, I AM OBLIGATED TO VOICE MY OPINION.

MUCH LOVE TO EVERYONE!


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

LET ME ADD....

...i wouldn't want TROY'S job (if it's offered), i dont give a fuck how much money involved, for what ive witnessed and how much problems he dealt with in everyday basis concerning members and other issues...i'd rather keep my 9 to 5 job  

...over 1,000 members aint no joke!


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Dec 22 2009, 12:26 AM~16055076
> *LET ME ADD....
> 
> ...i wouldn't want TROY'S job (if it's offered), i dont give a fuck how much money involved, for what ive witnessed and how much problems he dealt with in everyday basis concerning members and other issues...i'd rather keep my 9 to 5 job
> ...


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Dec 22 2009, 02:00 AM~16054848
> *I'M SURE ABOUT THIS:
> 
> ...and I'm also sure that by now, everyone already knows that Troy controls everything in the Club, from Plaques, shirts, deuces...etc.
> ...


NICELY SAID MANNY!!! I DO NOT THINK PEOPLE UNDERSTAND THE DEMOGRAPHICS TO RUNNING A CLUB WITH OVER 1000 MEMBERS WORLDWIDE. AND IF YOU THINK ANYONE IN THIS CHAPTER IS MAKING A LIVING ON STARTING NEW CHAPTERS, AND T SHIRTS. HAHAHAHAHA I MEAN COME ON, YOU GOTTA BE KIDDING ME. WHEN TROY GOES TO SHOWS OUT OF TOWN, THERE IS NOT 1 MEMBER THAT SHOWS UP, THERE ARE 5 OR 6. ANYONE THAT HAS TRAVELED FROM CALIFORNIA TO FLORIDA KNOWS THE COMMITEMENT, AND MONEY SPENT. BUT VEGAS IS WHERE IT COMES CLEAR, THE MEETING, THE PARTIES, THE BROTHERHOOD. SHIT I WOULD PAY $10,000 JUST TO ATTEND A VEGAS PARTY WITH ROLLERZ ONLY............ :thumbsup:


----------



## ROGUES QUEEN LAC (Jul 1, 2009)

Everyone has an opinion in this so here mine goes...I have been in the Lowrider scene since the 80's and it has changed alot since then. I think it's not about the money aspect in clubs...YES, it does help because it brings alot more to the table when events/shows/picnics occur. 

But at the end of the day..it's the passion and dedication which is what brings the best clubs together. All clubs all over have the drive to be the best...but it starts from the heart and not the cash. Also cars that are BUILT and NOT BOUGHT and cars that are NOT TRADED between other car clubs and plaques are just switched up is not cool...I have seen it alot lately. 

If you dead broke and jobless but have the desire to bring a car to the scene much props to you....it might take you a little longer than the ballers but hey it's how YOU wanna do it. 

Now for the ballers...the ones that either work EXTRA hard at their job(s) OR do whatever on the side to make that money...hey it's what you do. 

I don't knock either one..but as a whole car club it does not matter how many chapters strong or the cash...it matters on how you keep a positive mentality within your club either if it's small or big period. 


:thumbsup:


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 21 2009, 05:50 PM~16050877
> *lol
> *


WTF you laughing at?.....your Gangsters secretery and work for free!


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by low priorityz_@Oct 21 2009, 06:08 PM~15427274
> *
> *


x2


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Dec 22 2009, 09:25 AM~16056454
> *NICELY SAID MANNY!!!  I DO NOT THINK PEOPLE UNDERSTAND THE DEMOGRAPHICS TO RUNNING A CLUB WITH OVER 1000 MEMBERS WORLDWIDE.  AND IF YOU THINK ANYONE IN THIS CHAPTER IS MAKING A LIVING ON STARTING NEW CHAPTERS, AND T SHIRTS.  HAHAHAHAHA I MEAN COME ON, YOU GOTTA BE KIDDING ME.  WHEN TROY GOES TO SHOWS OUT OF TOWN, THERE IS NOT 1 MEMBER THAT SHOWS UP, THERE ARE 5 OR 6.  ANYONE THAT HAS TRAVELED FROM CALIFORNIA TO FLORIDA KNOWS THE COMMITEMENT, AND MONEY SPENT.  BUT VEGAS IS WHERE IT COMES CLEAR, THE MEETING, THE PARTIES, THE BROTHERHOOD.  SHIT I WOULD PAY $10,000 JUST TO ATTEND A VEGAS PARTY WITH ROLLERZ ONLY............ :thumbsup:
> *


x21 :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Dec 22 2009, 01:22 PM~16058959
> *WTF you laughing at?.....your Gangsters secretery and work for free!
> *


 shut up brian :uh:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 22 2009, 09:13 PM~16062316
> *shut up brian :uh:
> *


THIS GUYS A GANGSTA HIS REAL NAME IS CLARENCE


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Dec 22 2009, 07:33 PM~16062548
> *THIS GUYS A GANGSTA HIS REAL NAME IS CLARENCE
> *


lol @ "clarence"


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

this my opinion theirs no top 5 i say every club establish pre 1986
and still rep at carshows is top car club.after 1988 is the video 
and computer generation mini truck euro and lowrider clubs
that never got going made this shops lots of money this shops produce
top cars. 
heres my list pre 1986

my club new illusions

city crusiers

latino classics

cab driffters

royal village

street magic

latin lows

low prodution 

supriors

persuations

top clubs rep the coachella valley 
2010 

new illusions

city crusiers

latino classic 

cab drifters

valle style

street kings

public enemy

intokable

blvd knights

chapter clubs in the valle

rollerz only 

viejitos

maniacos

royal fantasies

goodtimes

this are my top carclubs and any car clubs i see in pre1986 and still 
representing with 1member or 25 and how i use to tell my homies
i got 10 bucks less buy 2 tallies n the rest for gas less go cruzing
peace n merry xmas and a happy new year


----------



## the fan 86 (Apr 18, 2007)

1. LIFESTYLE
2. SOUTHSIDE
3. LOS ANGELES
4.INDIVIDUALS
5. PREMIER

BUT I ALSO GIVE PROPS TO ALL THE REST OF THEM REPPIN ON THE STREETS

( UCE, STYLISICS, ULTIMATE RYDERS, MANIACOS, HIGH CLASS WITH THEM CLEAN ASS K-5S, SUPERIORS, GOODTIMES, GROUP, ELITE, IMPERIALS JUST TO NAME A FEW, THE LIST DONT STOP.

AND LAST BUT NOT LEAST MAJESTICS


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 22 2009, 09:37 PM~16062586
> *lol @ "clarence"
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lowrollerzlac (Dec 26, 2008)

1.oldies
2.dukes
3.viejitos
4.lifestyles
5..INDIVIDUALS/Majestics :dunno:


----------



## FajitasOnGRill956 (Mar 31, 2007)

Lifestyle
Imperials
Amigos
Estilo Ca and TX
SouthSide


----------



## DIPPINIT (Aug 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Dec 22 2009, 12:22 PM~16058959
> *WTF you laughing at?.....your Gangsters secretery and work for free!
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 25 2009, 02:56 AM~16085477
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Tomas said "hi" :wave: hno: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DIPPINIT (Aug 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 25 2009, 05:02 AM~16085742
> *Tomas said "hi"  :wave:  hno:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



So did Dave Montes :biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

If we cant choose our own club I would go 


1. LIFESTYLE

IMPERIALS
MAJESTICS
INDIVIDUALS
ELITE

2-4 in no particular order, no disrespect


----------



## DIPPINIT (Aug 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Dec 25 2009, 10:13 AM~16087040
> *If we cant choose our own club I would go
> 1. LIFESTYLE
> 
> ...


Post some pics of that car potna :biggrin:


----------



## 65impalasfounder (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 19 2009, 01:47 PM~16030506
> *SouthSide....
> 
> Techniques....
> ...


TOP 106 :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 19 2009, 02:47 PM~16030506
> *SouthSide....
> 
> Techniques....
> ...


 :0 We are humbled to even be mentioned in this topic!! 

Thank you!


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## GCORONA53 (Nov 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Dec 26 2009, 12:46 PM~16094258
> *:0 We are humbled to even be mentioned in this topic!!
> 
> Thank you!
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## harbor area 64 rag (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Oct 21 2009, 04:17 PM~15426694
> *WHAT ARE YOUR TOP 5 CLUBS....AND YOU CANT CHOOSE A CLUB YOUR APART OF
> *



in no order,,,, SOUTHSIDE, LOSANGELES, LIFESTYLE, PREMIER, IMPERIALS,,, but then again theirs a few other bad ass clubs that swings to knock you out real tough, like ELITE, NEW STYLE and i know that their is a few others out of mind this sec... my opinion is taken from the quality of cars through out the years, not membership. ( i dont know everyone from each individual club on a personal basis, just one or two here and their)


----------



## Pescos Inc. (Aug 14, 2009)

The ROOSTERS CC is definitely the top. We all roll Super Sports with Pescos.


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pescos Inc._@Jan 4 2010, 05:37 PM~16182608
> *The ROOSTERS CC is definitely the top. We all roll Super Sports with Pescos.
> *


Cool! I'd sure like to see some pictures of that!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Jan 4 2010, 07:22 PM~16183132
> *Cool! I'd sure like to see some pictures of that!
> *


x2


----------



## Donny Biggs (Mar 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 19 2009, 02:47 PM~16030506
> *SouthSide....
> 
> Techniques....
> ...



Gracias Homie! Thanks for mentioning our club. 

All these clubs are really great in some if not all aspects. Some have great quality, some have a great quantity, and some just have nice rims.. :biggrin: 

Either way I can't say too much.. but I have a lot of work to do to get my car well above my standards that I have set. It will take a long time.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

GOT MUCH RESPECT FOR SANTANA C.C.


----------



## RELIC (Mar 4, 2009)

*Dukes
Lifestyles
Imperials
Klique
Elite*


----------



## Donny Biggs (Mar 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Jan 4 2010, 06:53 PM~16183604
> *GOT MUCH RESPECT FOR SANTANA C.C.
> *


Thanks Homie! :cheesy: :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :werd:


----------



## jose510ss (Aug 22, 2007)

1.UCE
2.IMPERIALS
3.LIFESTYLE
4.INDIVIDUALS
5.VIEJITOS


----------



## PESCO FAN (Jan 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by harbor area 64 rag_@Jan 4 2010, 05:27 PM~16181804
> *in no order,,,, SOUTHSIDE, LOSANGELES, LIFESTYLE, PREMIER, IMPERIALS,,, but then again theirs a few other bad ass clubs that swings to knock you out real tough, like ELITE, NEW STYLE and i know that their is a few others out of mind this sec... my opinion is taken from the quality of cars through out the years, not membership. ( i dont know everyone from each individual club on a personal basis, just one or two here and their)
> *



cool choice


----------



## theloyaltyones (Mar 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Oct 23 2009, 10:32 AM~15445273
> *i think every club put it down..in the major way..on thier own way....
> 
> no one should be better than others...
> ...


x1000


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Oct 21 2009, 05:05 PM~15427236
> *
> since i cant choose my club,...
> 1) LIFESTYLE
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

one club = La primera East Los
J.D.'s el camino on cragars.....forgettaboutit!!


----------



## BIGGZEKE (Feb 26, 2009)

1.southside
2.majestic
3.goodtimes
4.elite
5.individuals


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGGZEKE_@Jan 17 2010, 08:39 PM~16320745
> *1.southside
> 2.majestic
> 3.goodtimes
> ...


----------



## FVMAJESTICS661 (Nov 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Jan 17 2010, 09:20 PM~16321367
> *
> *


MAJESTICS
MAJESTICS
MAJESTICS
MAJESTICS
MAJESTICS


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

:420: :yes: uffin:


----------



## Bobby Loco SJ (Dec 14, 2009)

I'M AN OLD SCHOOLER SO I'M GONNA GIVE MY TOP 5, BETTER YET, MY TOP 6 CAR CLUBS OF SOUTHERN CALIFAS. THESE CLUBS HAD A BIG IMPACT ON THE PAGES OF LOW RIDER MAGAZINE WHEN SONNY MADRID STARTED & OWNED THE MAGAZINE BACK IN 1976.

1. IMPERIALS E.L.A.
2. LIFESTYLE
3. KLIQUE E.L.A.
4.GROUPE E.L.A.
5.MAJESTICS L.A.
6.INDIVIDUALS L.A.


NOW, THE TOP 6 CAR CLUBS OF NORTHERN CALIFAS

1. NEW STYLE
2. LOW CONSPIRACY
3. LUXURIOUS SAN JO
4. EAST SIDE RIDERS SAN JO
5. LOLYSTICS BRODERICK
6. EXCANDALOW RICHMOND

IF I FORGOT ANY ONE ELSE, SORRY. IT'S HARD TO REMEMBER NAMES.


----------



## 87 CALI DREAMIN' (Sep 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FVMAJESTICS661_@Jan 18 2010, 06:24 PM~16330643
> *MAJESTICS
> MAJESTICS
> MAJESTICS
> ...


ES TODO HOMIE...


----------



## Gotti_Ohana_CC (Nov 15, 2008)

OHANA So Cal.


----------



## illstorm (Jul 4, 2006)

> *Bobby Loco SJ
> post Today, 06:54 PM
> 
> I'M AN OLD SCHOOLER SO I'M GONNA GIVE MY TOP 5, BETTER YET, MY TOP 6 CAR CLUBS OF SOUTHERN CALIFAS. THESE CLUBS HAD A BIG IMPACT ON THE PAGES OF LOW RIDER MAGAZINE WHEN SONNY MADRID STARTED & OWNED THE MAGAZINE BACK IN 1976.
> ...



:biggrin: x10000000000000


----------



## joeysf58 (Mar 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jose510ss_@Jan 15 2010, 10:39 AM~16300271
> *1.UCE
> 2.IMPERIALS
> 3.LIFESTYLE
> ...


thank you very much.


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FVMAJESTICS661_@Jan 18 2010, 06:24 PM~16330643
> *MAJESTICS
> MAJESTICS
> MAJESTICS
> ...


 :0


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)




----------



## chosen one (Aug 21, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by harbor area 64 rag_@Jan 4 2010, 03:27 PM~16181804
> *in no order,,,, SOUTHSIDE, LOSANGELES, LIFESTYLE, PREMIER, IMPERIALS,,, but then again theirs a few other bad ass clubs that swings to knock you out real tough, like ELITE, NEW STYLE and i know that their is a few others out of mind this sec... my opinion is taken from the quality of cars through out the years, not membership. ( i dont know everyone from each individual club on a personal basis, just one or two here and their)
> *


----------



## caddyking (Apr 4, 2004)

DYLON, DYLON, DYLON,DYLON...DYLON!


----------



## Maximus1959 (Sep 4, 2007)

Southside
Lifestyle
Imperials
Elite
Los Angeles

No order....


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by caddyking_@Feb 6 2010, 05:22 PM~16533483
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by caddyking_@Feb 6 2010, 05:22 PM~16533483
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## KhushbuMalik (Feb 6, 2010)

Hi,

I like only Lifestyle!


----------



## HIPPO (Jun 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 19 2009, 03:47 PM~16030506
> *SouthSide....
> 
> Techniques....
> ...


DAMN


----------



## Lowridin101 (Feb 7, 2010)

any in toronto?


----------



## FVMAJESTICS661 (Nov 27, 2006)

MAJESTICS !MAJESTICS!MAJESTICS!MAJESTICS1 :biggrin:


----------



## caddyking (Apr 4, 2004)

that's only four. gotta pick five homie, lol


----------



## Majestics 99 (Jan 6, 2010)

:biggrin: MAJESTICS HP...... :biggrin: MAJESTICS L,A......... :biggrin: MAJESTICS CPT........ :biggrin: MAJESTICSKC........ :biggrin: MAJESTICS JAPAN


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

UCE
LIFESTYLE
SOUTHSIDE
INDIVIDUALS
MAJESTICS

No particular order.


----------



## elcoshiloco (Oct 25, 2006)

Southside
Premier


----------



## BALLIN_24Z (Oct 13, 2008)

Los Angeles
High Class
Majestics
Lifestyle
Swift


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

in no particular order.... STRAIGHT GAME san diego, STRAIGHT GAME sandiego, STRAIGHT GAME san diego, STRAIGHT GAME san diego, STRAIGHT GAME san diego.


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)

*MAJESTICS*


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

i would say 

uce 2 traffic 
majestics 
rollers only 1
lifestyle


----------



## CHOSEN101 (May 18, 2007)

INDIVIDUALS
TRAFFIC
GOODTIMES
MAJESTICS
MYWAY

:biggrin:


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elcoshiloco_@Feb 12 2010, 09:11 PM~16598196
> *Southside
> Premier
> *


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

LIFESTYLE
SOUTHSIDE
MAJESTICS
LOS ANGELES
AND I FORGET THE TOP ONE IN JAPAN
GOT TO PUT ONE OF JAPANS THOSE BOYS GET DOWN...


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Majestics 99_@Feb 11 2010, 11:54 PM~16590733
> *:biggrin: MAJESTICS HP...... :biggrin: MAJESTICS L,A......... :biggrin: MAJESTICS CPT........  :biggrin: MAJESTICSKC........  :biggrin: MAJESTICS JAPAN
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHOSEN101_@Feb 14 2010, 10:31 PM~16614552
> *INDIVIDUALS
> TRAFFIC
> GOODTIMES
> ...


  THANKS


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGGZEKE_@Jan 17 2010, 08:39 PM~16320745
> *1.southside
> 2.majestic
> 3.goodtimes
> ...


  THANKS


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by beentheredonethat6_@Dec 23 2009, 12:14 AM~16065450
> *this my opinion  theirs no top 5 i say every club establish pre 1986
> and still rep  at carshows is top car club.after 1988 is the video
> and computer generation mini truck euro and lowrider clubs
> ...


THANKS HOMIE GT EST.1989 AND COUNTING...


----------



## mrboscodelagente (Sep 1, 2008)

1. lifestyle
2. premier
3. south side
4. imperials
5. majestics


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

1. Dylan
2. Dylan
3. Dylan
4. Dylan
5. Dylan


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by caddyking+Feb 6 2010, 06:22 PM~16533483-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh damn...repost.  Great minds think alike. :biggrin:


----------



## 187LUXURY (Oct 20, 2004)

"Instead of worrying about who the top 5 is, we should worry about having a good time with the rides,(FAMILY) and enjoying the movement."

I like that quote from Showtime916.I just added the family part.  

I mean its gotta be more specific, Top 5 in what?
THIS IS WHAT I THINK
There are so many *dimensions* (ex. Hoppers),*levels *(ex. show or street or collectibles), *committments* (ex. touring or local fundraisers/picnics).

I will say this about our club, its alot of fun and it is a Family ,nationwide. We are *one* example of a club with many dimensions ,levels and commitments.

So top 5 that I think would be fun to be in clubs 
GOODTIMES
Rollers Only
Majestics
Lifestyle
any of the collectible car clubs Oldies, Old Memories etc..


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHOSEN101_@Feb 14 2010, 09:31 PM~16614552
> *INDIVIDUALS
> TRAFFIC
> GOODTIMES
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## MONSTERGATE1 (Feb 6, 2010)

Since I have been around a little longer then most  ,I decided to put my top 5 car clubs in the 5 different decades, I saw growing up in southern california.From 1960-69,(1) DUKES (2) PHAROHS (3) PROFFESIONALS (4) IMPERIALS (5)MAJESTICS.From 1970-79, (1) GROUP (2) LIFESTYLE (3) IMPERIALS (4) MAJESTICS (5) KILQUE.From 1980-89 (1) GROUPE (2) KLIQUE (3)MAJESTICS (4)INDIVIDUALS (5)UCE(USO).From 1990-Present, (1) SOUTHSIDE (2) LOS ANGELES (3) ROLLERZ ONLY (4) MAJESTICS (5) INDIVIDUALS.In making this list I took into account not only the quality of the cars,but also the car club members.And for old times sake,please bring back the PROFFESIONALS :biggrin:


----------



## MONSTERGATE1 (Feb 6, 2010)

Please excuse my spelling in my last post,I misspelled the name of one of my old school car clubs.Its spelled PROFESSIONALS.Sorry for the mistake.I just discovered, in the car clubs page,that there is a club calling themselfs,THE PROFESSIONALS.Not known if they are a new club,or a new chapter to the old southern california PROFESSIONALS.


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by MONSTERGATE1_@Feb 18 2010, 01:04 AM~16649139
> *Since I have been around a little longer then most  ,I decided to put my top 5 car clubs in the 5 different decades, I saw growing up in southern california.From 1960-69,(1) DUKES (2) PHAROHS (3) PROFFESIONALS (4) IMPERIALS (5)MAJESTICS.From 1970-79, (1) GROUP (2) LIFESTYLE (3) IMPERIALS (4) MAJESTICS (5) KILQUE.From 1980-89 (1) GROUPE (2) KLIQUE (3)MAJESTICS (4)INDIVIDUALS (5)UCE(USO).From 1990-Present, (1) SOUTHSIDE (2) LOS ANGELES (3) ROLLERZ ONLY (4) MAJESTICS (5) INDIVIDUALS.In making this list I took into account not only the quality of the cars,but also the car club members.And for old times sake,please bring back the PROFFESIONALS :biggrin:
> *


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MONSTERGATE1_@Feb 18 2010, 02:04 AM~16649139
> *Since I have been around a little longer then most  ,I decided to put my top 5 car clubs in the 5 different decades, I saw growing up in southern california.From 1960-69,(1) DUKES (2) PHAROHS (3) PROFFESIONALS (4) IMPERIALS (5)MAJESTICS.From 1970-79, (1) GROUP (2) LIFESTYLE (3) IMPERIALS (4) MAJESTICS (5) KILQUE.From 1980-89 (1) GROUPE (2) KLIQUE (3)MAJESTICS (4)INDIVIDUALS (5)UCE(USO).From 1990-Present, (1) SOUTHSIDE (2) LOS ANGELES (3) ROLLERZ ONLY (4) MAJESTICS (5) INDIVIDUALS.In making this list I took into account not only the quality of the cars,but also the car club members.And for old times sake,please bring back the PROFFESIONALS :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## AFFILIATED MONTE (Oct 9, 2005)

NO SPECIFIC ORDER...

LIFESTYLE
SOUTH SIDE
INDIVIDUALS
MAJESTICS
ROLLERZ ONLY


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

2nd that


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Oct 21 2009, 06:05 PM~15427236
> *
> since i cant choose my club,...
> 1) LIFESTYLE
> ...


 :yes: 
:yes: 
:yes: 
:yes: 
:yes: 


:biggrin:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

I GOT ALOT OF RESPECT FOR IMPALAS C.C. THEY ARE SOME COOL ASS DUDES, OH AND GALS


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 19 2009, 02:47 PM~16030506
> *SouthSide....
> 
> Techniques....
> ...




I WOULD LIKE TO SHOW SOME LOVE RIGHT BACK AT THE HOMIES FROM TRAFFIC, SHIT THAT'S LOVE WE MADE THE CUT. GOOD LOOKING OUT BIG DOGG.


----------



## Tha Amazin Caucasian (Dec 18, 2003)

SOUTH SIDE
IMPERIALS
LIFESTYLE
CALI IMAGE 
PREMIER


----------



## joeysf58 (Mar 24, 2009)

TTT


----------



## DJ HenDoe (Jan 9, 2009)

1) Individauls
2) Uce
3) New Style
4) Majestics
5) Rollerz Only


----------



## hector83 (Oct 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 19 2009, 03:47 PM~16030506
> *SouthSide....
> 
> Techniques....
> ...


we appreciate to even be mentioned in this topic *thanks! * :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: 
ttt


----------



## cuate64 (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 19 2009, 02:47 PM~16030506
> *SouthSide....
> 
> Techniques....
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ModernTimes_Ep (Jun 24, 2007)

:thumbsup: 
ttt for all the clean clubs out there keep doing what your doing :yes:


----------



## jaycee (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Oct 22 2009, 06:12 PM~15438410
> *Lifestyle
> Majestics
> Premier
> ...


and los angeles ...


----------



## jaycee (Jan 5, 2005)

here my 5 but also the oldest clubs ...... MAJESTICS .est 1963, and IMPERIALS, LIFESTYLE, cant forget SOUTH SIDE , and LOS ANGELES. ( last 2 not the oldest but bad ass ) ...


----------



## joeysf58 (Mar 24, 2009)

ttt


----------



## lowpro85 (Mar 11, 2006)




----------



## mrgervais (Sep 28, 2008)

Well I aint counting my club here's my 5. These are all clubs that I could never join 

1.Tovars
2.Lifestyle
3.Southside
4.Majestix
5.Tie between impalas and viejitos and new style


----------



## bulletproofdesigns (May 14, 2007)

1. UCE
2. Rollerz Only
3. Majestics
4. Individuals
5. Lifestyle
6. Mafia 4 Life

Sorry had to add one more ....


----------



## joeysf58 (Mar 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bulletproofdesigns_@Apr 28 2010, 01:31 PM~17331742
> *1. UCE
> 2. Rollerz Only
> 3. Majestics
> ...


thanks bro


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

USO
lifestyle
imperials
premier
elite


----------



## RECKLESS RAUL (Aug 21, 2007)

In El Paso TX is Slow & Low Car Club. Going on 23 years strait and still going strong.


----------



## johndmonster (Mar 1, 2005)

Dont forget in el paso Modern times they were doing it in the mid 80 s strong


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

*
From a traditional and legacy standpoint. 

Lifestyle
Southside
Imperials
Elite
Los Angeles
Premier
----------------*


----------



## ONE9SIX5 (Nov 25, 2009)

hell,,,,all the clubs named above are my inspiration!!!


----------



## 1SICK87 (Apr 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 19 2009, 02:47 PM~16030506
> *SouthSide....
> 
> Techniques....
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Oct 21 2009, 07:17 PM~15426694
> *WHAT ARE YOUR TOP 5 CLUBS....AND YOU CANT CHOOSE A CLUB YOUR APART OF
> *


THE BIG M X5 NO DOUBT


----------



## NICE DREAMS (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@May 4 2010, 07:45 PM~17393154
> *
> From a traditional and legacy standpoint.
> 
> ...



X2... its not about how many members or chapters...i'll take quality over quantity any day  These clubs set the standard.


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by NICE DREAMS_@May 30 2010, 10:18 PM~17650790
> *X2... its not about how many members or chapters...i'll take quality over quantity any day   These clubs set the standard.
> *


 :werd: Quality Over Quantity!!!Thats our Modo....Thanks!!!


----------



## ModernTimes_Ep (Jun 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by johndmonster_@May 4 2010, 09:42 AM~17386374
> *Dont forget in el paso  Modern times  they were doing it in the mid 80 s strong
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## hector83 (Oct 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johndmonster_@May 4 2010, 10:42 AM~17386374
> *Dont forget in el paso  Modern times  they were doing it in the mid 80 s strong
> *



:cheesy: thnks bro still going strong


----------



## PERRO62 (Dec 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NICE DREAMS_@May 30 2010, 10:18 PM~17650790
> *X2... its not about how many members or chapters...i'll take quality over quantity any day   These clubs set the standard.
> *


THERE'S A LOT OF GREAT CLUBS OUT THERE. BUT WHEN YOU MEASURE THE BEST BY QUALITY OVER QUANTITY, THE BADDEST ONES THAT KEEP GETTING MENTIONED, HAVE ONE CHAPTER.......


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

LIFESTYLE
SOUTHSIDE
ELITE
LOSANGELES
IMPERIALS
:biggrin:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

1. SouthSide
2. Lifestyle
3. Uce
4. Individuals
5. Majestics 

my list has nothing to do with the number of cars in the clubs, but on the quality of the cars period. 

I threw individuals and Majestics in there because even tho they are known for bein in the streets handle'n business. those same cars in those clubs that will serve you on the streets, you will also find on display at a show. and 9 times out of 10 will place.


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

1-Majestics
2-UCE
3-Lifestyle
4-Luxurious
5-Elite


----------



## DJ HenDoe (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jun 8 2010, 12:36 PM~17728459
> *1. SouthSide
> 2. Lifestyle
> 3. Uce
> ...



x2000


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Feb 17 2010, 01:23 PM~16640574
> *1. Dylan
> 2. Dylan
> 3. Dylan
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cuate64 (Jun 12, 2008)

ESTILO C.C. :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGHAPPY55 (Oct 17, 2008)

LIFESTYLE
SPIRIT


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ONE9SIX5_@May 6 2010, 10:10 AM~17409119
> *hell,,,,all the clubs named above are my inspiration!!!
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## G.S. CUSTOMS (Mar 4, 2006)

1:MIRAGE
2:ROYAL CLASSICS 
3HAYLANX
4:MAJESTIX
5:BOULEVARD ACES
:thumbsup:


----------



## delinquint 61 (Jun 2, 2009)

1,south side
2,los angeles
3,royals
4,uce
5,lifestyle


----------



## 909vert63 (Oct 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jaycee_@Mar 17 2010, 09:56 PM~16923233
> *here my 5 but also the oldest clubs ...... MAJESTICS .est 1963, and IMPERIALS, LIFESTYLE, cant forget SOUTH SIDE , and  LOS ANGELES.  ( last 2 not the oldest but bad ass ) ...
> *


YUP!!!! SOUNDS BOUT RIGHT


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

LIFESTYLE
IMPERIALS
OLDIES
NEW STYLE
MAJESTICS
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NICE DREAMS_@May 30 2010, 10:18 PM~17650790
> *X2... its not about how many members or chapters...i'll take quality over quantity any day   These clubs set the standard.
> *


x2


----------



## lowridin82 (Dec 4, 2006)

LIFESTYLE
ROLLERZ ONLY
ELITE
DUKES
IMPERIALS


----------



## ro4life66 (Feb 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Oct 21 2009, 05:25 PM~15426781
> *1. Rollerz Only
> 2. Majestics
> 3. Individuals
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ro4life66 (Feb 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Oct 21 2009, 06:05 PM~15427236
> *
> since i cant choose my club,...
> 1) LIFESTYLE
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## Westcoastdon530 (Nov 30, 2008)

1. Rollerz Only
2. Majestics
3. Individuals
4. Lifestyle
5. Good Times


----------



## FamiliaPrideC.C. (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Westcoastdon530_@Jun 30 2010, 04:50 PM~17929958
> *1. Rollerz Only
> 2. Majestics
> 3. Individuals
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Westcoastdon530_@Jun 30 2010, 06:50 PM~17929958
> *1. Rollerz Only
> 2. Majestics
> 3. Individuals
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Westcoastdon530_@Jun 30 2010, 05:50 PM~17929958
> *1. Rollerz Only
> 2. Majestics
> 3. Individuals
> ...


----------



## bigg_E (May 30, 2009)

Elite
Lifestyle
Goodtimes
Majestics
Individuals


----------



## BOWTIE RIDER (May 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MONSTERGATE1_@Feb 18 2010, 02:04 AM~16649139
> *Since I have been around a little longer then most  ,I decided to put my top 5 car clubs in the 5 different decades, I saw growing up in southern california.From 1960-69,(1) DUKES (2) PHAROHS (3) PROFFESIONALS (4) IMPERIALS (5)MAJESTICS.From 1970-79, (1) GROUP (2) LIFESTYLE (3) IMPERIALS (4) MAJESTICS (5) KILQUE.From 1980-89 (1) GROUPE (2) KLIQUE (3)MAJESTICS (4)INDIVIDUALS (5)UCE(USO).From 1990-Present, (1) SOUTHSIDE (2) LOS ANGELES (3) ROLLERZ ONLY (4) MAJESTICS (5) INDIVIDUALS.In making this list I took into account not only the quality of the cars,but also the car club members.And for old times sake,please bring back the PROFFESIONALS :biggrin:
> *


Probably being around just as long as you have I remember and I want to agree with you here but in the 90's Groupe, Dukes,and Imperials were bad ass too.


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigg_E_@Jul 2 2010, 10:47 AM~17945098
> *Elite
> Lifestyle
> GOOD TIMES
> ...


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

:wow: lot of nice clubs being listed :worship:


----------



## ro4life66 (Feb 19, 2008)




----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

THE ONE THAT STARTED IT...AND KEEPING IT GOING....IMPERIALS #1


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

Good times
imperials
premier
south side
los angeles


----------



## califas (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by the fan 86_@Dec 23 2009, 03:47 AM~16065884
> *1. LIFESTYLE
> 2. SOUTHSIDE
> 3. LOS ANGELES
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUGHBOY20 (Feb 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Westcoastdon530_@Jun 30 2010, 05:50 PM~17929958
> *1. Rollerz Only
> 2. Majestics
> 3. Individuals
> ...


----------



## -GT- RAY (Nov 13, 2009)

1.GOODTIMES
2.IMPALAS
3.VIEJITOS
4.UCE
5.IMPERIALS


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MONSTERGATE1_@Feb 18 2010, 03:04 AM~16649139
> *Since I have been around a little longer then most  ,I decided to put my top 5 car clubs in the 5 different decades, I saw growing up in southern california.From 1960-69,(1) DUKES (2) PHAROHS (3) PROFFESIONALS (4) IMPERIALS (5)MAJESTICS.From 1970-79, (1) GROUP (2) LIFESTYLE (3) IMPERIALS (4) MAJESTICS (5) KILQUE.From 1980-89 (1) GROUPE (2) KLIQUE (3)MAJESTICS (4)INDIVIDUALS (5)UCE(USO).From 1990-Present, (1) SOUTHSIDE (2) LOS ANGELES (3) ROLLERZ ONLY (4) MAJESTICS (5) INDIVIDUALS.In making this list I took into account not only the quality of the cars,but also the car club members.And for old times sake,please bring back the PROFFESIONALS :biggrin:
> *


----------



## MONSTERGATE1 (Feb 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BOWTIE RIDER_@Jul 2 2010, 04:12 PM~17947987
> *Probably being around just as long as you have I remember and I want to agree with you here but in the 90's Groupe, Dukes,and Imperials were bad ass too.
> *


No doubt, Groupe,Dukes,and imperials were bad ass too,and still are,but there was a time around the late 90s through the early 2000s when Southside and Los Angeles Car clubs busted out with some nice rides that were a little ahead of some others.Plus their members were car builders, which gave them a little more insight ,than say, the guy who sent his car out to be done by someone.As I keep reading the posts,you could make a case for a lot of these top 5 list.  MG1


----------



## gordobig818 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jun 8 2010, 12:36 PM~17728459
> *1. SouthSide
> 2. Lifestyle
> 3. Uce
> ...



AMEN TO THAT SO TRUE HOMIE COULDN'T PUT IT ANY BETTER


1. INDIVIDUALS big "I" 
2. Goodtimes
3. LOS ANGELES
4. MAJESTICS big"M" Love & Miss Big Rich Phx "M"
5. Lifestyle


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

There are so many great clubs from the clubs that started it all and r still here, to the clubs that are about numbers, to 5 guys in a small town with bad ass cars. Everyone thinks their cars and club r the best and that's the way it should be, but honestly the club can only be as strong as it's leadership and then u r only as strong as the weakest link. Some clubs have great leaders and strong members and some clubs have leaders who r the weakest links. I could never narrow it down to 5 cuz there r too many clubs that r great in their own way


----------



## ockennyb (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jul 21 2010, 11:13 PM~18107543
> *There are so many great clubs from the clubs that started it all and r still here, to the clubs that are about numbers, to 5 guys in a small town with bad ass cars. Everyone thinks their cars and club r the best and that's the way it should be, but honestly the club can only be as strong as it's leadership and then u r only as strong as the weakest link. Some clubs have great leaders and strong members and some clubs have leaders who r the weakest links. I could never narrow it down to 5 cuz there r too many clubs that r great in their own way
> *


That is the truth!!!!Speak brother!!!!LOL!!!


----------



## thagrump (Jul 27, 2008)

* rollerz only n uce bay bosses *


----------



## 2twin (Sep 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MONSTERGATE1_@Feb 18 2010, 02:04 AM~16649139
> *Since I have been around a little longer then most  ,I decided to put my top 5 car clubs in the 5 different decades, I saw growing up in southern california.From 1960-69,(1) DUKES (2) PHAROHS (3) PROFFESIONALS (4) IMPERIALS (5)MAJESTICS.From 1970-79, (1) GROUP (2) LIFESTYLE (3) IMPERIALS (4) MAJESTICS (5) KILQUE.From 1980-89 (1) GROUPE (2) KLIQUE (3)MAJESTICS (4)INDIVIDUALS (5)UCE(USO).From 1990-Present, (1) SOUTHSIDE (2) LOS ANGELES (3) ROLLERZ ONLY (4) MAJESTICS (5) INDIVIDUALS.In making this list I took into account not only the quality of the cars,but also the car club members.And for old times sake,please bring back the PROFFESIONALS :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

1MY WAY C.C. 2 KEEPIN IT REAL C.C. 3 NEXT LEVEL C.C. 4 MAFIA V LIFE C.C. 5 MAJESTICS C.C. 6 STR8 TIPPIN. 7. SUPER NATURALS :biggrin:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MONSTERGATE1_@Feb 18 2010, 04:04 AM~16649139
> *Since I have been around a little longer then most  ,I decided to put my top 5 car clubs in the 5 different decades, I saw growing up in southern california.From 1960-69,(1) DUKES (2) PHAROHS (3) PROFFESIONALS (4) IMPERIALS (5)MAJESTICS.From 1970-79, (1) GROUP (2) LIFESTYLE (3) IMPERIALS (4) MAJESTICS (5) KILQUE.From 1980-89 (1) GROUPE (2) KLIQUE (3)MAJESTICS (4)INDIVIDUALS (5)UCE(USO).From 1990-Present, (1) SOUTHSIDE (2) LOS ANGELES (3) ROLLERZ ONLY (4) MAJESTICS (5) INDIVIDUALS.In making this list I took into account not only the quality of the cars,but also the car club members.And for old times sake,please bring back the PROFFESIONALS :biggrin:
> *


THINK YOU HIT IT PRETTY NICE.


----------



## MONSTERGATE1 (Feb 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Sep 5 2010, 01:24 PM~18492126
> *THINK YOU HIT IT PRETTY NICE.
> *


Thanks BIG DIRTY,I was just lucky enough to be in the right place(LA,Pasadena, Southern Cali) at the right time(1960s to the Present). Hey2twin, :thumbsup: back at you homie


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MONSTERGATE1_@Sep 6 2010, 01:53 AM~18495985
> *Thanks BIG DIRTY,I was just lucky enough to be in the right place(LA,Pasadena, Southern Cali) at the right time(1960s to the Present). Hey2twin, :thumbsup: back at you homie
> *


IT IS FUNNY, THERE ARE A COUPLE FROM CALIFORNIA THAT I WOULD ADD TO THAT LIST, LIKE BROWN PERSUASION WHO WERE DOING IT BIG IN THE 70'S AND 80'S


----------

